# Cycle buddies??



## jcombs35

I'm looking for a buddy. I am on CD 7 right now and have 35 day cycles. Anyone else??


----------



## cckarting

Hi Jcomb! were pretty much on the same. i'm cd 10 today on a usual 32ish day cycle. I O late around cd 20. how about you?


----------



## jcombs35

Well, I'm new to this, and so I'm not sure when I O. I was ntnp up until June, when I skipped AF, which made me really freak out. AF came this month and now I've decided to try to track things better.


----------



## cckarting

well normal O is around cd 14 but people O early or late. are you going to do opk's this cycle? cuz if you are i would start testing around cd 11 until you get your pos, just to know if you O early or late. i'm going to start opk testing on wed i think.


----------



## jcombs35

I don't think I'm going to us opk's this cycle, but maybe the next one. I skipped AF in June, and kinda went crazy, so after I finally got AF this month, I'm kinda unwinding from all that stress, and just want to take a relaxed approach this month.


----------



## ellieb31

Hey ladies

Can I join please? I'm on cd 9 out of a 28 day cycle so I should be oving this coming weekend. We're on our third month ttc number two and taking a relaxed approach with no opk's etc because my cycle is normally pretty regular. 

Are you both ttc number one of have you already got Los? 

:dust:


----------



## jcombs35

ellieb31 said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Can I join please? I'm on cd 9 out of a 28 day cycle so I should be oving this coming weekend. We're on our third month ttc number two and taking a relaxed approach with no opk's etc because my cycle is normally pretty regular.
> 
> Are you both ttc number one of have you already got Los?
> 
> :dust:

Welcome! I feel like the odd ball out since I have the longest cycle, but I am glad to have people to share with! I am ttc #4. I've never "tried" before. With my first one, my husband and I went 3 years ntnp, suffered a miscarriage, and finally succeeded in having one. My next two also came about ntnp. While I'm still trying to stay casual about this one, I am trying a bit harder than I ever have.


----------



## cckarting

welcome! we are ttc our 3rd. we also have never had to try before....with our first we didn't use a condom one time and we got pregnant, and with the second we decided to stop using condoms when we went on our honeymoon and came back pregnant. this time we have been really trying for over a year :( hopefully we'll have some good news soon!


----------



## ellieb31

That's great that you've both got lots of children already - I can pick your brains about how on earth I'm going to cope looking after a second baby! Having a newborn turns your world upside down so much that I can't see how they can 'slot in' with the current routine! 

Cckarting do you temp as well as opk? I quite like the idea of temping in theory but I'm not dedicated enough to take it at the same time each day! 

Jcombs how long have you been trying for this one for? Now your trying hopefully it will happen quickly! Sorry for your loss, I've never had a miscarriage and I can't imagine how awful it must be. 

X


----------



## cckarting

I am opk was temping but with the clomid i have hot flashes, get up at night, and it's so hot here that i can never keep a constant temp in our room so i stopped temping! um when i brought home my second it was pretty easy for us. my oldest was so excited to be a big brother i would have him help me by bringing diapers, wipes, burp the baby, easy things that make him a "big help" to mom. the only problem i had was he would pick the baby up when i was in using the restroom or getting food out of the freezer, cooking supper. so we had to have a lot of talks about caring for baby.


----------



## annaki

Hell! Can I join? I am CD 9 like you Ellieb31 also on a 28 day cycle. I O this weekend too 

It is our first cycle of TTC. I am very excited/nervous! Would be good to go through the TWW with some support


----------



## annaki

Sorry CD 10


----------



## ellieb31

cckarting said:


> I am opk was temping but with the clomid i have hot flashes, get up at night, and it's so hot here that i can never keep a constant temp in our room so i stopped temping! um when i brought home my second it was pretty easy for us. my oldest was so excited to be a big brother i would have him help me by bringing diapers, wipes, burp the baby, easy things that make him a "big help" to mom. the only problem i had was he would pick the baby up when i was in using the restroom or getting food out of the freezer, cooking supper. so we had to have a lot of talks about caring for baby.

Aw, your eldest sounds like a brilliant big brother! That's great that he's so helpful but it must have been worrying when he picked up the LO! How old was he when you had the baby? Abbie will be at least 2, depending on when we catch the eggy, so hopefully she can help out too - she goes and gets her nappy when I need to change her. I'm mostly worried that the new baby will disturb her sleep because she's a really good sleeper and I'm very very grateful for that!


----------



## ellieb31

annaki said:


> Hell! Can I join? I am CD 9 like you Ellieb31 also on a 28 day cycle. I O this weekend too
> 
> It is our first cycle of TTC. I am very excited/nervous! Would be good to go through the TWW with some support

:wave: 

That's very exciting that we're on the same cycle day! When do you think you'll test? Will you do it early or hold off? I normally wait until AF is due but I'm quite tempted to get some cheapies and starting testing around 10dpo. I'm not sure if I'll just drive myself crazy doing that though! 

Are you ttc your first or have you already got LO's?


----------



## cckarting

He was almost 3 when we had ds2. ds1 birthday is end of oct, and ds2 birthday is the first week in sep so they are two years apart for exactly 6 weeks. my oldest was an amazing sleeper too! we didn't have any problems though, he never woke up when the baby cried so that we were thankful for!


----------



## annaki

ellieb31 said:


> annaki said:
> 
> 
> Hell! Can I join? I am CD 9 like you Ellieb31 also on a 28 day cycle. I O this weekend too
> 
> It is our first cycle of TTC. I am very excited/nervous! Would be good to go through the TWW with some support
> 
> :wave:
> 
> That's very exciting that we're on the same cycle day! When do you think you'll test? Will you do it early or hold off? I normally wait until AF is due but I'm quite tempted to get some cheapies and starting testing around 10dpo. I'm not sure if I'll just drive myself crazy doing that though!
> 
> Are you ttc your first or have you already got LO's?Click to expand...

I reckon we will test around the 4th of August? I'm new to all this as it is our first baby! 4th of Aug is when my period will be due. I'll probably want to test before though I reckon!?!


----------



## kassiaethne

Yay id love to join this, im 17 CD and have 33 day cycles ( ugh so much longer then you 28ers lol) Should be getting af on the 3 rd. and will be ovulating in the next couple days.


----------



## kassiaethne

jcombs35 said:


> Well, I'm new to this, and so I'm not sure when I O. I was ntnp up until June, when I skipped AF, which made me really freak out. AF came this month and now I've decided to try to track things better.

How long are your periods? Mine are 33 days usually so every one in a while my period hits the very end of one month then the next is only 30 days...then i get it the beginning on the month after. Which is what happened to me in june lol


----------



## cckarting

Kass i'm on the same cycle days as you too! mine cycles are usually 33 days too. i'm currently on cd 13 today. I O late though so i still have another week or so before the big O, that is if i O this month......


----------



## kassiaethne

cckarting said:


> Kass i'm on the same cycle days as you too! mine cycles are usually 33 days too. i'm currently on cd 13 today. I O late though so i still have another week or so before the big O, that is if i O this month......



Oooo*crosses fingers* that would be awesome if we both get it tis round. I honestly think i Oed earily


----------



## cckarting

I haven't O'd yet.......at least the opk is still neg!


----------



## kassiaethne

This month ive decided to start doing it every other day during the week i should be Oing, gives me better odds i figure when i do O. In my head i picture a little army of sperm standing like a wall with the egg comming for it, like that game red rover lol. Im such a dork sometimes


----------



## sunflower82

I'm on cd 18


----------



## cckarting

lol kass! we bd whenever we wants wich can be as little as every third day or as much as 3 times a day. So hopefully we catch the eggy soon, i'm loosing my ability to stay positive anymore!


----------



## kassiaethne

Yeah thats about how we were doing it. Now i just start getting more frisky with him when i know im going to be Oing cuz i want this baby already. 

I think it really hit home how long ive been trying because of my sister in law having her kid. When i first got here in brazil she sent pics then his brother brought his 2 year old over and all i can think of is why not meeeeee. Me wantyyyyyy, you didnt even want and you had, The injustiiiice. 

So i know what you mean about hard to stay positive. I was really justtrying not to think about it. And that meathod isn't working so im getting more pro active. Im losing weight, dieting, eating better. And checking my body to k ow when i should be most on him lol. Also my doctor put both of us on folic acid, and for some reason diabetites meds, but they weremaking me feel bad, like i had low blood sugar all the time so i stopped those till i see her next. (im not diabetic and she didnt test for it) 

Ive also gotten alot of tests done before i was going to start trying, ultrasounds of everything, breasts, ovalries, papsmears, bloodwork,all that jazz. And they had said everything was good to go. So WHERE is my baby grrrr


----------



## cckarting

I know! everyone around me is either preg or having babies and it's driving me CRAZY! there are about 5 of us in our town who all have our second really close together, like within a few months, and they've all had their 3rd babies and keep asking me where mine is, and i just try and play it off like well were thinking about it.....but it kills me to not have another one already. we both desperately want to have a baby especially a little girl to complete our family.


----------



## kassiaethne

lol yeah I do so hate that question. we went to visit a friend of my husbands mom. and while we were there they were discussing my husbands sister just having her baby (she was a month ahead of me before i had my MC) and her 2 year old grandson. and the lady looks over at me and all soooo when are YOU going to give her a granddaughter?? huh???you've been married 3 years get on it....

His mom is one of the few ppl who knows I had a MC though and even though we don't get along she gave me a sympathetic look and distracted the woman for me. I was kinda deer caught in the headlights cuz the new baby kinda rubs old wounds open for me a bit. Try not to let it show but the lady caught me off guard


----------



## cckarting

ya i'm sure that can be hurtful and to not say anything. Thinking about spending a couple months ttc and then we'll be done ttc for a while, just take a break for a while. we've been going at this waaay to long i think i need to just not worry about it for a while.....ya know it's been 16months of no hint of a second line. maybe i just need some time away from ttc


----------



## kassiaethne

yeah i cant blame you, we are giving till we get back to brazil, then we are going to start the adoption process in brazil. i always wanted to adopt my second, sooo ill just be doing the original plan backwards


----------



## cckarting

lol, is the adoption process easier in brazil than the states??? I don't know that we'd ever adopt, i mean i would love to give a child a loving home, but it's so hard here it would take forever!


----------



## kassiaethne

Yeah it is free to adopt here and they give preference to brazilians before putting them as adoptable to foriegn countries.


----------



## cckarting

it's free to adopt! that's amazing! it's roughly 20-30 thousand dollars to adopt if not more, and then you have to pay for all your trips to the country to visit and get them. a lady i know adopted a set of twins from africa and it took her almost 4 years to get them and like 75 thousand dollars!!!


----------



## kassiaethne

cckarting said:


> it's free to adopt! that's amazing! it's roughly 20-30 thousand dollars to adopt if not more, and then you have to pay for all your trips to the country to visit and get them. a lady i know adopted a set of twins from africa and it took her almost 4 years to get them and like 75 thousand dollars!!!

oh my, its actually free to adopt for anyone foreigner or not. BUT they have a rule that before you can take the child out of the country you have to stay in brazil with them for a month, which discourages most adopters because most people don't have that kind of time. Which sucks for alot of foreigners is my mother in law was mentioning they were thinking of passing a new rule that you have to live with them in brazil for a YEAR before being able to take them out of the country. which makes it basically impossible for foreigners to adopt. cuz if you have the means and such you have a job, and you cant just take a year off and live in another country....and such....

I am american but I have a brazilian husband and live in brazil usually (we are in mexico for a year cuz of his work). which is why we will wait till we go back to brazil to start the paperwork if I am not pregnant before then (god willing I am >.<) if so then we will adopt a year or two later :) 

I've always wanted to adopt, it's always been something that felt right as I watch all the kids in brazil who need homes. but I also want to make a baby myself and feel the process of my child growing in me and seeing what kind of baby my japanese husband and I would produce. Not that I will love my adopted child any less. but I still want the pregnant experience also


----------



## cckarting

wow that's amazing! i think it would be so awesome to travel like that! and i've always wanted to go to brazil but could never stay a month, it would kill be to be away from my kids for that long!


----------



## kassiaethne

awe, I'm just lucky I married a brazilian and his job just so happens to like his worth ethics and he is a hard worker, so he got sent to mexico to fix the branch there because they were the least grossing and one of the first in the latin america countries that they made. it is funny though when we first got married hes all "what are the two countries that youd HATE to live in...mexico was #2....LMAO at least they didn't send me to my #1...africa...."

told him next place if they do ask, has to either be Argentina or the USA lol. USA cuz I miss my country...Argentina cuz its the best country for meat other then brazil *Drools*

I also love the idea of taking my baby to all these countries. I always have noticed kids that are raised internationally always seem to have a better grasp on themselves as a person and have a less selfish outlook on the world.


----------



## cckarting

so how much longer are you in mexico for? how often do you move?


----------



## kassiaethne

till jan hopefully, I'm not a fan of mexico. I never thought of my relationship as really interracial but they are racist against meh husband and I being together. him being japanese and me american, dunno which one they dislike more LOL

Well we have been married 3 years, and it took a while to get me permanent residency in brazil, so I was back and forth in the USA for a year before before we got married, then we moved to Campinas in Brazil, then his office wanted to transfer him to sao paulo Brazil, then we were there less then 6 months before they asked us to go to mexico....so on average prolly like once a year. I'm hoping that once we get to brazil we will be buying a condo so we have a permanent residential address somewhere. I'm getting tired of forgetting my addresses and people look at me like a ****** because you know, who doesn't know where they live LOL

*side note, hes 100% japanese, just born and raised in brazil. after ww2 brazil took in alot of japanese immigrants and it become the country with the most japanese after japan from then on lol. alot of people get confused when I say hes brazilian and then they see a pic of him and hes japanese lol*


----------



## jcombs35

I had Mirena in for 3 years. I just had it removed in January, and got my AF at the end of Feb. So we've been trying since then. I remember bringing our second one home. My oldest HATED him! (I think because we said he was going to have a brother to play with, and when we got home with "it", he obviously couldn't play with him.) I remember it felt so weird that we had TWO kids!! But it was pretty easy for us. We were able to divide and conquer so to speak. One of us would take one and the other one of us would take the other. Things didn't get tricky until they began to outnumber us!


----------



## cckarting

kass fx that you get to go back in jan! sorry they are racist there, thats horrible! So not ready to go to work tomorrow ugh! I so don't wanna go. on the bright side doing an opk in the morning.....not that i expect it to be pos or anything. I don't expect it for another week or so.


----------



## kassiaethne

cckarting said:


> kass fx that you get to go back in jan! sorry they are racist there, thats horrible! So not ready to go to work tomorrow ugh! I so don't wanna go. on the bright side doing an opk in the morning.....not that i expect it to be pos or anything. I don't expect it for another week or so.

awe work sucks!! what do you do if you don't mind me asking? lmao don't worry I am already having the urge to get a pregnancy test, and I just finished Oing yesterday *rolls her eyes* its like those little strips are like little sirens singing to us "pee on us, you know you wanna, DO ITTTTTTTTT" if I could get ahold of those little opk suckers I'd be doing it every day for the whole month LOL just 'incase' I o and don't know it


----------



## jcombs35

Hey what do yall know about spotting? AF ended 4 days ago, and I'm on CD 12. I woke up this morning with slight cramping, but thought nothing of it. After I got home from running errands this afternoon, I noticed light, bright red spotting on my toilet paper. I don't have any panty liners, so I put a pad on. A very small amount has collected on the pad.

I have always had very regular cycles. Spotting is very new to me. Since I had that Mirena out in Jan, I've skipped a whole cycle and now this. Anyone know what's going on?


----------



## kassiaethne

jcombs35 said:


> Hey what do yall know about spotting? AF ended 4 days ago, and I'm on CD 12. I woke up this morning with slight cramping, but thought nothing of it. After I got home from running errands this afternoon, I noticed light, bright red spotting on my toilet paper. I don't have any panty liners, so I put a pad on. A very small amount has collected on the pad.
> 
> I have always had very regular cycles. Spotting is very new to me. Since I had that Mirena out in Jan, I've skipped a whole cycle and now this. Anyone know what's going on?

hsiodhfaoisdhaohsdao all I know....is never google the word "spotting" in google images.....I just did to get an idea of what spotting looks like (when I first got pregnant I didn't spot at all so I don't know) but yeah...if I didn't feel like puking already...sure do now


----------



## cckarting

lol! it' fine i work in a clinic in the lab. I draw the blood and process the bloodwork. it's a good job and i like what i do........it's just i do't wanna go! I feel like i should be getting close to O'ing, i hope i am cuz that would be one of the earliest O's i think i've ever had lol.


----------



## kassiaethne

Oo sounds like an interesting job. Ooo i sure hope you do, that way if we do both get bfps we would be close in dates all round


----------



## ellieb31

Hi ladies

We're having a bit of a rubbish time at the moment. DD is normally a great sleeper but has had three awful nights where she's been awake almost all night. It's been completely exhausting and my DH, who has never been good at nights, says he doesn't want to ttc conceive anymore. For me it's made a hard time an emotional time as well because I still really want another baby even if it is going to be difficult. I hope that once DD settles down again my DH will have a change of heart but as things stand we aren't ttc anymore and I'm devastated. 

Hope you're all having a better week! :dust:


----------



## jcombs35

ellieb31 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> We're having a bit of a rubbish time at the moment. DD is normally a great sleeper but has had three awful nights where she's been awake almost all night. It's been completely exhausting and my DH, who has never been good at nights, says he doesn't want to ttc conceive anymore. For me it's made a hard time an emotional time as well because I still really want another baby even if it is going to be difficult. I hope that once DD settles down again my DH will have a change of heart but as things stand we aren't ttc anymore and I'm devastated.
> 
> Hope you're all having a better week! :dust:

So sorry. I have been there myself. I have had times when my other kids were having issues/going through phases, and I would think to myself, I do NOT want anymore! But as soon as we got through that phase, I would want another one. My husband has always said, "If you don't get pregnant, "yay." If you do get pregnant, 'yay.'" Sometimes his indifferent attitude really bothers me because I want it so badly. I would say use this time to focus on your DD, and keep in mind after it stops, your DH will probably reconsider. Good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## jcombs35

kassiaethne said:


> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> Hey what do yall know about spotting? AF ended 4 days ago, and I'm on CD 12. I woke up this morning with slight cramping, but thought nothing of it. After I got home from running errands this afternoon, I noticed light, bright red spotting on my toilet paper. I don't have any panty liners, so I put a pad on. A very small amount has collected on the pad.
> 
> I have always had very regular cycles. Spotting is very new to me. Since I had that Mirena out in Jan, I've skipped a whole cycle and now this. Anyone know what's going on?
> 
> hsiodhfaoisdhaohsdao all I know....is never google the word "spotting" in google images.....I just did to get an idea of what spotting looks like (when I first got pregnant I didn't spot at all so I don't know) but yeah...if I didn't feel like puking already...sure do nowClick to expand...

hahaha. I actually did that with CM, and even that made me feel a bit sick. Thanks for the tip!

I think I"m going to the doctor tomorrow. Missing AF completely in June was one thing, but now this. I think I might have cysts or something. I wish all this stuff would just go away so I could ttc!!


----------



## cckarting

ellie i'm sorry!fx this phase ends quickly for you. hope you find some answers jcomb. not much new here going to do opk tonight!


----------



## kassiaethne

<.< I snuck out of the appartment and went to buy a test today >.< I don't know why I think I'll get a positive so earily. LOL stupid brazilians. I went to sit in the toilet, ready to pee AND it is a wierd tester that has a dropper and no cup to pee in and you cant just catch your pee with the dropper....and of course sitting over the toilet my bladder was SCREW IT and I peed >.< now I have to wait a bit longer to pee on the darn thing and figure out how to catch the pee, other then cuping my hand down south and then using. its a little to hands on for me. maybe I'll get the lid of something and clean it really well >.< why do brazilians have to make everything so hard. >.> yeah yeah I'm less then 4dpo but but I wannnnnaaaaa *whines*

signed,

A woman with no self control apparently


----------



## jcombs35

I always keep disposable plastic cups on hand for just such a case!


----------



## cckarting

lol! it's way to early girl! your just going to get disappointed!! let me know how it goes anyway :)


----------



## newbie86

hi jcombs im on cycle day 9 28-30 day cycle still low on my cbfm really hope his is my month stressed to the hilt once it hits the tww been trying for around six months now still no bfp


----------



## kassiaethne

jcombs35 said:


> I always keep disposable plastic cups on hand for just such a case!

lol yeah its just hard to do that when I'm all in someone elses house LOL. 

@cck-I know >.< but but....its stronger then me!!!! I can't control


----------



## kassiaethne

Lol was bfn but at least its out of my mind now, i think i can wait till the 3rd now without going insane


----------



## jcombs35

newbie86 said:


> hi jcombs im on cycle day 9 28-30 day cycle still low on my cbfm really hope his is my month stressed to the hilt once it hits the tww been trying for around six months now still no bfp

Welcome! Try not to stress, as that can screw your cycle up, and remember that it can take a year for a couple with no fertility problems to get pregnant! hahaha, I know, try not to stress..... yeah right, huh? Waiting is the worst thing!


----------



## jcombs35

kassiaethne said:


> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> I always keep disposable plastic cups on hand for just such a case!
> 
> lol yeah its just hard to do that when I'm all in someone elses house LOL.
> 
> @cck-I know >.< but but....its stronger then me!!!! I can't controlClick to expand...

Maybe you could get a pack of dixie cups and keep them with your clothes? Just an idea! lol


----------



## cckarting

lol sorry it was neg kass but hopefully it took away your poas addiction! I would do whatever i needed to to pee on a stick haha!


----------



## ellieb31

Hi ladies

Thanks very much for the support - I don't like talking about ttc with friends/family so it's great to be able to come here and know there are people who understand. Despite everything that he'd said, DH said he wanted sex then came inside me rather than pulling out like I expected. I don't feel the need to have another 'talk' about this stuff so I'm happy to assume we're sort of ntnp and leave it at that for now. O is due this weekend so hopefully there's some swimmers up there ready and waiting and DD slept most of the night (HOORAY!!!!) so maybe there will be more BD on the cards today! We shall see! 

As for testing, I ALWAYS pee in a cup and dip now just so I can't wonder if I managed to pee on it for the right time, time place etc etc - best not to leave these things open to doubt! I haven't ever gone so far as to pee in someone elses cup when I've been out but I would have been tempted in your situation kassia!


----------



## kassiaethne

cckarting said:


> lol sorry it was neg kass but hopefully it took away your poas addiction! I would do whatever i needed to to pee on a stick haha!

Yeah I figured it would be, but I was hoping to be one of those 'special' ladies who are all omg I was 4dpo and I just have alot of hgc in my system from the get go so I got a pos...no specialness for me though...gotta wait just like everyone else hehe. 

v


ellieb31 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Thanks very much for the support - I don't like talking about ttc with friends/family so it's great to be able to come here and know there are people who understand.
> 
> As for testing, I ALWAYS pee in a cup and dip now just so I can't wonder if I managed to pee on it for the right time, time place etc etc - best not to leave these things open to doubt! I haven't ever gone so far as to pee in someone elses cup when I've been out but I would have been tempted in your situation kassia!

yeah >.> I may or may not have peed in one of my mother in laws glass cups >.> in the end....but but but I totally UBER washed it after *hangs head* I am such a horrible daughter in law...

oo I know what you mean, I don't really have anyone to talk to about ttc, cuz I get the just chill, just relax and it will happen. dont think bout it. mostly because no one of my friends have had kids or want kids. OR its family who all say oh we all had miscarriages with our twins (twins seem to be running in my family BUT they never live...I had a twin but it died and I lived but thats rare in my family, mostly both twins die) so just chillax and don't think about it lol. if one more person tells me not to think about it...they are getting my boot up their ass!!!! its like saying 'don't think about elephants'...then thats all you can think about for the rest of the day.


----------



## cckarting

lol you are to funny kass! I got my smiley today!!! well actually i took it this morning got a smiley and took it out, and it was smudged so i had luckily peed in a cup and did another one and no smiley, but it was pretty dark so i'm thinking maybe this afternoon i'll get a smiley, or this evening???? I hope it's soon cuz that would mean i would have O'd a lot earlier than usual :) and on the plus side we bd the last two days in a row so i would be covered well!


----------



## kassiaethne

tehehe, well if you take I'd (okay probably I'd take one tonight THEN in the morning because I have no self control) but i'd as a normal rational person, take it in the morning when your hormones will be most concentrated so you can be sure sure it gets a good reading


----------



## cckarting

thats what i did this morning! but i got up at 4 to pee, and took the test at 8. cant take one tonight, we go racing so i would have to take it at the race track!


----------



## kassiaethne

oooo racing!! sounds exciting, at least it should take your mind off I GOTTA PEE ON ONE NOW feelings.


----------



## jcombs35

Still having "spotting." Just in case it's ovulation, we bd'ed last night. Then this morning, I woke up with quite a bit of blood. Sorry tmi. It's gone from bright red to brown and is mixed with cm. I'm really not sure what to make of this. I've never spotted or bled between periods. :help:


----------



## cckarting

Is there any chance your just having another period? Once I started ttc my cycles went crazy and a had one that was only 21 days. Thanks kass it was a blast, and we won! So out to celebrate we went. Lazy day at the lake today, just floating on the tubes drinking cocktails! Have a great sunday


----------



## jcombs35

cckarting said:


> Is there any chance your just having another period? Once I started ttc my cycles went crazy and a had one that was only 21 days. Thanks kass it was a blast, and we won! So out to celebrate we went. Lazy day at the lake today, just floating on the tubes drinking cocktails! Have a great sunday

Don't think so. Got a faint BFP last night, and this morning with fmu, it was even darker. I think I o'd at a very weird time....

Not sure what to make of it.


----------



## ellieb31

BFP???? Woo hoo! Congrats! What cycle day are you on now? Do you think you oved really early or maybe last period wasn't a real period?


----------



## kassiaethne

oooo *crosses fingers AND toes for you* that sounds very promising!!! I demand pictures so I can live vicariously through your BFP


----------



## jcombs35

Yeah, I had to have o'd very early. I was still on my period! Here is a link to the pics. These are the ones from last night. My battery for my camera died so I have to charge it before I can upload this morning's pic.

https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/


----------



## kassiaethne

lol well you never know, LMAO thats how my mom had me. When I was 16 she told me "don't listen to what the priests say about sex on your period, you can get pregnant because that's how I had you!!!" yeah TMI. but I guess thats how you know it can happen


----------



## jcombs35

Yep. And I just read something yesterday about how it was _*impossible *_to get pg while on AF..... it was supposedly posted by a med student. But it is the only way I could possibly be!


----------



## kassiaethne

well I think a big CONGRATZ!!!! is in order, maybe your BFP will give the rest of us some luck at the end of the month ^_^. you make me wanna go buy a pee stick myself LOL


----------



## jcombs35

kassiaethne said:


> well I think a big CONGRATZ!!!! is in order, maybe your BFP will give the rest of us some luck at the end of the month ^_^. you make me wanna go buy a pee stick myself LOL

Did you look at the pics yet? I don't think I will be completely convinced until I see a digi and a doctor confirms it. I went through so much crap over the last couple months with skipping a whole cycle and freaking out poas every hour..... and now with the spotting and faint lines....

I hope we all get BFP's and end up with little packages in our arms in 9 months!!


----------



## kassiaethne

yeah I did ^_^ they are faint but its a good promise. when will you go get a digi?


----------



## jcombs35

Probably tomorrow. I don't want to take it too early and end up disappointed.


----------



## kassiaethne

I wish I had that kinda self control, but yeah if I were you, I'd buy it now so you can get the first pee of the morning tomorrow when the hormones are most concentrated. (I usually buy two in those cases JUST cuz I know when I get home I'm going to wanna pee on it before tomorrow LOL)


----------



## jcombs35

Oh I do too. I always buy them with at least 2 in the pack! Where I live, the stores are kinda far away, so it's gotta wait until I get out next time, which will be tomorrow. This situation _makes _me have self control! lol

I just posted new pics of today's test and all three together. What do you think?

https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/


----------



## kassiaethne

oooo they are definitely progressing darker, thats a wonderful sign


----------



## jcombs35

Thank you. It's always good to see what other people think in case I'm imagining things in my psychotic state....


----------



## kassiaethne

haha trust me I understand totally, I sit there going cross eyed at pregnancy tests all I SWEAR I SEE IT!!! when honestly if I look back I'm 99% sure that my brain hallucinated those lines. So I can't blame you for not trusting the tests right away. But I always look in those BFP threads all >.> I see...nothing >.> on most of them that people post. but yours you can plainly see


----------



## ellieb31

LO


----------



## jcombs35

kassiaethne said:



> haha trust me I understand totally, I sit there going cross eyed at pregnancy tests all I SWEAR I SEE IT!!! when honestly if I look back I'm 99% sure that my brain hallucinated those lines. So I can't blame you for not trusting the tests right away. But I always look in those BFP threads all >.> I see...nothing >.> on most of them that people post. but yours you can plainly see

Good. Last night when I was taking the pics, I really couldn't see them on my camera. Then when I uploaded them, then I could see them.


----------



## kassiaethne

yeah those lines are hard for cameras to pick up so if you can see em in a pic you prolly can see em much better in RL. which means positive


----------



## jcombs35

I am so excited! I was so not expecting this! lol


----------



## kassiaethne

hehe I can't blame you at all I'd be over the moon as well


----------



## jcombs35

I showed my husband last night and then this morning. He said, "Yep. There's a line." And went back to what he was doing. I wanted to smack him in the head. hahaha


----------



## kassiaethne

haha my husband refuses to believe the pee sticks till he sees a doctor say its positive. then hes all about being on board. It's how he was with our first pregnancy. They also say for women it's real from the beginning, its not real for men till its born and they SEE it.


----------



## ellieb31

Sorry - stupid iPhone! 

Lol at your husband - mines exactly the same! When i showed him test when I was preg with DD he just went back to bed! 

Looked at your lines and they're lovely! Massive Congrats! Let's hope this turns out to be a lucky thread!


----------



## jcombs35

I guess it would be more real for us since we can feel it and the symptoms it brings. I'm breaking down and think I might wonder into town later and pick up a digi....


----------



## kassiaethne

woot! do itttttt *peer pressures you like a teen in highschool*


----------



## jcombs35

kassiaethne said:


> woot! do itttttt *peer pressures you like a teen in highschool*

 :rofl:Well, that's settled. Guess I'll see yall later on!


----------



## ellieb31

^^^^ what she said! Do it!


----------



## kassiaethne

yayyyy *does happy dance* can't wait to know!!! you have me as excited as if it were me myself getting it LOL yay living vicariously through others!!! damn I can't wait for the 3rd.


----------



## jcombs35

Okay guys. Thanks a lot. BFN.... now I am confused again....hopefully it's just too early? Surely I couldn't have had 3 wrong positives could I? :cry:


----------



## kassiaethne

Awe yeah probably, and if you drank alot of water you may have diluted the hormone and its not at its strongest unless its in the morning


----------



## cckarting

GL jcomb i have my fx this is your bfp for you!!!! taking another opk in the morning, although I already think I O'd although i never did get a proper smiley???


----------



## jcombs35

cckarting said:


> GL jcomb i have my fx this is your bfp for you!!!! taking another opk in the morning, although I already think I O'd although i never did get a proper smiley???

I think O is very sneaky! It's always coming and going without warning and leaving us so confused!!!

Good luck! :dust:


----------



## cckarting

it is! i took another opk this morning and there wasn't even a hint of a second line, so i dunno i'm just going to say that i O'd i guess......


----------



## ellieb31

How's everyone doing? I oved over the weekend so I'm in the dreaded tww now. At least there's no point symptom spotting in the first week and we've got great weather so trips to the beach etc to distract me. Normally I try and wait until AF is due to test but I think I might start at 10dpo this cycle if I can get some cheap tests! 

Cckarting - when do you think you'll test? 
Kassia - have you tested again recently or are you holding off?


----------



## kassiaethne

I'm trying to hold off until I'm back in mexico. then I will probably get a test the next day because I predict me telling myself to wait till the 3rd is not going to happen LOL. it helps that my DH keeps following me everywhere to do things together so its hard to even get a test atm. 

But yeah first day he goes back to work...I'm walking to the store to get a test. I have been having alot of abdominal twinges. I tried exorcising today, doing sit ups and such. So I'm going to stop that for a bit till I find out


----------



## jcombs35

I think I might be miscarrying. I took a test this morning, and the line didn't show up for 18 mintues, and then it was fainter than yesterday's. And my spotting stopped yesterday and is now back and bright red with some cramping.


----------



## cckarting

i would call your dr jcomb they may want to do an hcg quant. i hope that's not the case and that your not miscarrying and just having some early spotting! i'm thinking about testing on the 31st?? i have no idea, i'm not even for sure i o'd or not, but i would guess af should be here the first week of aug....


----------



## jcombs35

cckarting said:


> i would call your dr jcomb they may want to do an hcg quant. i hope that's not the case and that your not miscarrying and just having some early spotting! i'm thinking about testing on the 31st?? i have no idea, i'm not even for sure i o'd or not, but i would guess af should be here the first week of aug....

I know I should. But I keep thinking they'll probably just do a urine test, and tell me to wait on next AF. That's why I just keep putting it off and driving myself waiting on my own! lol

I hate not knowing when I o'd. My next AF is due Aug 10th, but I'll probably be testing every day up until then. Now I've got myself wondering if I was indeed pregnant when I skipped AF in June, and what I thought was AF in July was actually me miscarrying and this is just leftovers from that. If that's the case, do you think I would still be getting faint positives?


----------



## jcombs35

Well, look at this....

https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/?action=view&current=Picture128.jpg#!oZZ1QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1163.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fq559%2Fjcombs355%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3DPicture128.jpg


----------



## kassiaethne

Woot that most certainlt looks like pregnant to me


----------



## jcombs35

Thanks! On my way to doctor right now!


----------



## kassiaethne

yay I am so happy for you!!! let me know what happens at the docs I am curious on all this bleeding too. scary stuff!


----------



## cckarting

Congrats Jcombs those are some beautiful words, let us know how you get on at the dr's! and i would demand a hcg quant since you arn't sure about O to tell you around how far along you are. FX for great news :)


----------



## jcombs35

Well, I am kinda po'd right now. Their urine test came back negative, so I showed her my digital. Told her about my many faint positive urine tests. She asked the last day of my last period. When I told her, she insisted it was impossible for me to be pregnant. I told her it was not impossible, and how I suspected I ovulated weird. She said if that was the case I would only be 3 days pregnant and the most, which obviously wouldn't be detectable yet. I asked her why then was the digital positive, and why was I spotting and cramping. She said it was probably another period. Maybe my cycles are messed up or something. She insisted their test was more accurate than mine, and told me to wait to see if I get AF in Aug and to come back then. :growlmad:

I am going to wait and see if I get AF in Aug, and then I am going to find another doctor. And if I miscarry or turn out to have something majorly wrong before then, I am suing her! Grrrr.....


----------



## ellieb31

Just when I thought it was safe to celebrate your :BFP: Stupid doctor! Yes your cycle is wacky but I don't know how they can just ignore all those positive tests - especially a digi! My gut feeling is that you are preg and last period wasn't a real period but I didn't bleed during preg. You should pop into first tri and ask for their experiences with bleeding. It's possible that you're losing the baby I guess but it seems unlikely since the digi was neg then pos. :hugs: Hope you get some answers sooner than august! X


----------



## jcombs35

Oh me too! This is killing me! I thought I might have been miscarrying too. But the fact that the digi is now positive 2 days after it was negative tells me maybe not. I guess it's still not impossible to be losing it. I'm done with it today. Right after the "pregnant" popped up, I started having moderate AF like cramps, and that really worried me. The cramps are very light like they normally are now.

I think after the BFP this morning, I probably am pregnant. Like I said, I'm done with it today. I am going to get another pack of digitals tomorrow. If they are positive, I am still gonna wait on AF before going to a doctor since their tests seem to suck.... maybe by the time I miss AF they'll be able to get a positive.


----------



## kassiaethne

O.O I had been having dull abdomenal pain for the last two days, just little twinges. then I woke up today and it was all gone, no pain or anything. then I went to the bathroom and there was a little blood when I wiped...dunno what to make of it all


----------



## jcombs35

kassiaethne said:


> O.O I had been having dull abdomenal pain for the last two days, just little twinges. then I woke up today and it was all gone, no pain or anything. then I went to the bathroom and there was a little blood when I wiped...dunno what to make of it all

Sounds like implantation to me. Maybe this is it!!!:hugs:


----------



## kassiaethne

Ty i sure hope so because if its an earily mc im going to pull my hair out


----------



## cckarting

sorry they weren't any help jcomb! sometimes dr can be stupid. let us know how your digi goes in the morning. GL kass sounds like it could be implant!


----------



## jcombs35

Me too. I hate this crap! I don't have any to take in the morning. I was gonna pick some up. Of course I'll probably take one when I get home, but you know... lol


----------



## cckarting

just pee in a cup and take it when you get home! :) when i was preg with my oldest they old me to do that and bring in my fmu


----------



## jcombs35

How's everyone doing? It's been quiet for a couple days.


----------



## kiki04

How is everyone doing? My cycle started July 10th of a 32-33 day cycle. I ovulate usually on cd19 and I am heading into cd18... but today cd17 I have some random spotting that I know nothing about!! I will bd tomorrow night in hopes I O the next day... then into the 2ww :happydance:


----------



## jcombs35

kiki04 said:


> How is everyone doing? My cycle started July 10th of a 32-33 day cycle. I ovulate usually on cd19 and I am heading into cd18... but today cd17 I have some random spotting that I know nothing about!! I will bd tomorrow night in hopes I O the next day... then into the 2ww :happydance:

Welcome! This seems to be the month of unusual random spotting!


----------



## kiki04

At first I thought ovulation spotting... but I havent ovulated yet lol and I know this cuz I chart. This is seriously mind boggling!


----------



## jcombs35

I don't chart, so I'm completely clueless. I skipped AF in June, then got AF July 7th through the 14th. Then 4 days after AF stopped, the spotting started. It has gone from pink to bright red to brown back to bright red. I've had 8 positives, including one digital, and the doctor's urine test was negative. She won't do a blood test until I miss AF, which isn't for 15 days! Very hard to just sit and wait for such a long time!


----------



## kiki04

Thats crazy! Is it possible you are pg from last cycle?


----------



## jcombs35

kiki04 said:


> Thats crazy! Is it possible you are pg from last cycle?

I honestly don't know. I had a pretty heavy flow with the last one, that makes me think no pregnancy could have held on! The line was way more faint this morning, and I'm feeling pretty pessimistic. The only hope I still have is that it was so faint because I used smu. But honestly, I took the same test (FRER) Wednesday night and it was a beautiful dark line. So it is possible my urine is better at night, that my smu was too diluted. But chances are high that I've had a chemical.


----------



## jcombs35

Here's pics if you wanna look:

https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/


----------



## cckarting

so sorry jcomb hopefully you still have a brean in there that's just being difficult!


----------



## armymama2012

I want a cycle buddy. Todayis cd 3 for me.


----------



## cckarting

welcome army, not sure anyone in here is so early, but your welcome to join us! 6 dpo here


----------



## jcombs35

Hi Army. How are you?


----------



## armymama2012

Aggravated because I think my LP is only 11 days. And my cycles have been getting longer and longer.


----------



## jcombs35

Whacky cycles suck so bad. I'm kinda new to this tracking thing, so I don't have a lot of advice, but my cycles have been completely confusing the last couple months.


----------



## kiki04

Thats alot of positives! No mistaking that soething is going on wether it be an early pos, slow rising hcg, or a chemical. Whats your next plan of action?


----------



## armymama2012

kiki04 said:


> Thats alot of positives! No mistaking that soething is going on wether it be an early pos, slow rising hcg, or a chemical. Whats your next plan of action?

Who are you asking?


----------



## cckarting

army an 11 day lf is fine it's if it's less than 10 i do believe!


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, i think I read that right but it was a bit weird lol. Thanks.


----------



## jcombs35

kiki04 said:


> Thats alot of positives! No mistaking that soething is going on wether it be an early pos, slow rising hcg, or a chemical. Whats your next plan of action?

Waiting the next horrid 14 days to see if AF comes or not. Boo...... ](*,)


----------



## jcombs35

Took a clear blue plus test earlier this afternoon, still got a faint positive, but still very hard to see. I like using different brands to make sure, but at this point, there is indeed something going on. This makes 10 positives... I think it's pretty much impossible for them all to be evap or false positives! And I know they're not evaps cause they always come up before the time limit.


----------



## cckarting

are they getting darker jcomb???


----------



## jcombs35

No, but they're not disappearing either, and I think I might have a couple symptoms showing up as well. Increased appetite, more emotional, and I sneezed earlier and felt like I pulled a muscle... I've had that with my other pregnancies and it's due to ligaments stretching out. So that gives me a little hope.


----------



## ellieb31

Hey ladies

How's everyone doing today? 

Jcombs I cant believe you're still in bfp limbo, that really sucks! It's really weird that they haven't got darker or gone completely white. Can you order some cheap hpts off the internet so you don't bankrupt yourself? 

AFM I'm 6/7 dpo today and dying to poas! I don't normally test early but I think I probably will at the beginning of next week just for fun! I had some right sided cramping yesterday but I don't think that means anything, boobs are tingly and sensitive but sometimes get that before AF anyway and I've been getting really light headed but I think that's the heat! I'm feeling quite hopeful about this cycle because we timed BD well but I'm not confident or 'feeling' preggers. 

Anyone else coming up for testing soon? :dust:


----------



## cckarting

If I O'd which I'm not 100 percent I did, I am 7 dpo today. I gave in to the urge and poas this morning, bfn. So hopefully it's just to early, but I'm not holding out much hopes :( Gl Ellie hope to see your bfp very soon!


----------



## jcombs35

Yes I do need to get some IC's... can you recommend a good brand or kind? I think it's weird too. Seems like if it was a chemical or m/c, it would have been done by now, but if it's a normal pregnancy, the lines should be getting darker. But then again, I've read that the darkness of the line isn't necessarily an issue because they use different levels of dyes in different tests. I love how you put that, "bfp limbo".

I got up this morning in a rush because I had overslept, and when I went to the bathroom, the spotting had returned, and now I'm cramping a bit. I swear everytime I think it has stopped and everything just might be okay...


----------



## cckarting

Jcomb it sounds to me like it could possibly be a tubal? You would think if the lines rant getting darker the hcg isn't doubling......but I do remember the one you took in the evening was a lot darker????? Who knows only 12 days now til dr?


----------



## jcombs35

cckarting said:


> Jcomb it sounds to me like it could possibly be a tubal? You would think if the lines rant getting darker the hcg isn't doubling......but I do remember the one you took in the evening was a lot darker????? Who knows only 12 days now til dr?

I guess a tubal could be an explanation, but from what I've read that causes a lot of pain on one ovary, and my cramping either switches sides or is all over. 13 days til doctor. And yes, I think my lines show up better in the evening. So I'll prob just wait to test til this evening. It's going to be a long 13 days too...:growlmad:


----------



## cckarting

i can't wait to hear how your lines are tonight! a friend of mine had a tubal earlier this summer and she said it didn't hurt at all. but she was going in for blood test and progesterone and she started spotting but her numbers weren't dropping like if she was miscarrying and actually went up and it was in her tubes. i think it only hurts when it burst or is getting to big for the tube.


----------



## jcombs35

Oh, that's not comforting. Now I'm worried about that too! lol. Just got home and couldn't wait any longer, so I took one. Very faint positive. I have one more left, and now I'm thinking I should take it this evening, and then not buy any more until AF comes or doesn't come.


----------



## kiki04

We BD last night then I had some SERIOUS EWCM today!! :happydance: Today is ovulation which will be confirmed with a high temp tomorrow... I hope!! Sooooo I could be in my 2ww tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## jcombs35

Good luck kiki!!!


----------



## cckarting

Good luck Kiki fx you catch your egg! Sorry jcomb didn't mean to make you worry! Hope all turns out for the best for you!


----------



## kiki04

jcombs I am sure it isnt an ectopic :hugs:


----------



## jcombs35

I don't think it is either kiki, but it's very possibly a chemical. I hope it's neither and I'm pleasantly surprised!!


----------



## jcombs35

Here's some more progression pics... it's just not looking very good....

https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/


----------



## cckarting

How are you feeling? Do you feel " different"?


----------



## jcombs35

cckarting said:


> How are you feeling? Do you feel " different"?

Yes I do. I feel a lot like I did when I was preggo with my other ones. Not a whole lot of symptoms, but some. I just can't wait until time for AF so I can know for sure how excited to be. 12 more long days...


----------



## kiki04

Awww hun they are getting lighter :( I cant wait to find out what is up as this is a very interesting situation.. I hope it ends in a pleasant surprise for you :hugs:

Oh and it is 12 more long days til I am due for AF as well... so we are in this together :hugs:


----------



## jcombs35

kiki04 said:


> Awww hun they are getting lighter :( I cant wait to find out what is up as this is a very interesting situation.. I hope it ends in a pleasant surprise for you :hugs:
> 
> Oh and it is 12 more long days til I am due for AF as well... so we are in this together :hugs:

Oh yay! I'm glad to have someone to be anxious with!:hugs:


----------



## kiki04

Be warned.. I have a tendency to uhm... obsess!!


----------



## jcombs35

kiki04 said:


> Be warned.. I have a tendency to uhm... obsess!!

Ummm... I have poas 14 times in less than 2 weeks! lol Obsessing is fine with me! :thumbup:


----------



## cckarting

Glad you guys are on the same cycle days! af should be here in 4-5 days????


----------



## jcombs35

No it's 12 days til AF. Or were you saying your AF should be here in 4-5 days?


----------



## ellieb31

Sorry the progression isn't looking good jcombs :hugs: Have you been keeping an eye out for ovulation at all? I just ask since you're about half way through your cycle and who knows what's going on in there!

I think I'm 9dpo today, AF is due on Sunday. I haven't tested yet but I think I will soon. cckarting - have you tested yet? (sorry if you've already said!)


----------



## cckarting

my af should be here in 4-5 days, but i got a line this morning!! it showed up within the time limit, but i can't tell if it's pink or not.......going to call the dr here in a min!


----------



## kiki04

Well I am down in the dumps today :( I am supposed to be 2dpo today but I havent gotten a thermal shift meaning I didnt ovulate yet :(

I got ov pains and crazy EWCM but no ov.... I am so tired of this roller coaster :cry:


----------



## cckarting

so sorry kiki! are you doing opk as well??? nurse called me back, going in for my blood draw today, and should have results back around 5!


----------



## kiki04

No I stopped with the opk's a few months ago because it was consuming my every waking hour as to when I would get that line. I would POAS on my lunch hour at work around 1:15pm, then when I got home from work about 5:30pm then again about 9pm and again about midnight. I was in this panick stricken state of desperation waiting for that line and when my cycles went haywire I would be doing that for weeks just waiting and waiting and feeling shattered everytime it STILL wasn't positive. I had to let go of that because POAS a few times at the end of your cycle getting a bfn is shattering on its own.. never mind a billion during your cycle staring you in the face mocking you saying "HAHA YOU CANT EVEN TRY!!" I am starting to think I have developed secondary infertility :cry:


----------



## ellieb31

So sorry Kiki :hugs: Hope your body gets it's act together and ovs for you!

Omg cckarting :bfp: woo hoo! Can you post a pic? Good luck at the doctors! Can't wait to see your update.


----------



## cckarting

here's the test, it's probably hard to see.....but let me know what you think!
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_3771.jpg


----------



## ellieb31

I definitely see it! :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: So happy for you!


----------



## cckarting

can't wait for my blood test results, just heading in to get drawn!! FX for me PLEASE!


----------



## ellieb31

Fingers and toes crossed! Good luck!


----------



## jcombs35

ellieb31 said:


> Sorry the progression isn't looking good jcombs :hugs: Have you been keeping an eye out for ovulation at all? I just ask since you're about half way through your cycle and who knows what's going on in there!
> 
> I think I'm 9dpo today, AF is due on Sunday. I haven't tested yet but I think I will soon. cckarting - have you tested yet? (sorry if you've already said!)

Not really, I assumed since I was getting faint positives, that I already had for this month. Some of the spotting has had stretchy cm with it. Think maybe I should DTD just in case? Hopefully I didn't already miss it.


----------



## jcombs35

I see it too cckarting! Good luck!


----------



## cckarting

blood test was neg :( but i took another test when i got home, and it was a darker pos than before! i'll post pics in a min..........


----------



## cckarting

here's the second test taken at 4pm.

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_3773.jpg


----------



## kiki04

There is 2 different blood tests a dr office can do. Qualitative and Quantitative. One measures simply if hcg is present and one can only verify is it is over 50 I believe. Maybe yours isn't over 50 yet and thats the one they did... because thats clearly a line on those tests!


----------



## cckarting

thanks kiki! i work in a lab at a clinic but the nurse figured that if i could clearly see a line that i should have had enough in my system for a qualitative to work. and it's 25 miu for it to show up in a blood test, same as urine but the blood is suppose to be more concentrated than the urine, which is why they supposedly more accurate than urine. i talked to the nurse and were doing a quant blood test tomorrow!


----------



## jcombs35

Those look like my faint lines, but they are there! Good luck on your test tomorrow!


----------



## kiki04

I am so envious of both your lines!! I apparently am still waiting to ovualte but SHOULD have ov'd 2 days ago... I am on pins and needles for both of you... I wanna know whats up!!


----------



## jcombs35

And here I am depressed about my own lines and jealous of other people's lines! And I don't "feel" pregnant, so that's got me down to, but I didn't feel pregnant with my last two either! lol


----------



## cckarting

I don't feel pregnant either! But I didn't with my other two as well. Hope you O soon Kiki you still have time! How many more days until your app jcomb?


----------



## jcombs35

Not exactly sure. She said to come back after I missed AF, and that's due in 11 days. So I guess I have to wait 12 days to make sure it's not showing up, then make the appointment. (Or walk right on in!) lol Normally 11 or 12 days isn't a long time, but when you're waiting on something as important as this, it's FOREVER!!


----------



## cckarting

I feel so bad for you! The dr sound horrid there! So I can't stop peeing on sticks :s bought some more tonight cuz I thought maybe I got a bad lot of tests. Tested with a new lot and still bfp, not as dark but there! Someone stop me from peeing!!!


----------



## jcombs35

I can't and won't stop you! Sometimes it helps take the crazy away....:blush: I had said I wasn't going to test again til I missed AF, but I'm cracking. I hadn't bought any more tests, cause if they're here, they call to me from the bathroom and I can't resist, but I think I might have to buy just one more batch.......:-=


----------



## jcombs35

And my boob just leaked..... I hope that's a little bit of hope!


----------



## cckarting

oooh that could be a great sign jcombs! you better be posting your test if you end up testing. here's mine from this morning, should have my quant results anytime!

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_3776.jpg


----------



## jcombs35

I see it!! Yay!! I will def post when I test.


----------



## cckarting

still waiting on my results.......ugh the wait is killing me!


----------



## kassiaethne

omg omg omg omg I just peed on the test yesterday and I coulda sworn I saw a line yesterday. but the doctor told me it was just an irregular period and that was it, no test no nothing. so I was disapointed needless to say but I was okay with it I guess. So I went to bed and I asked my husband to rub my back for a little, and he was teasing all "I don't know if you deserve" and I started crying like someone told me my dad just died. 

Which usually I'd just say "yes I deserve it cuz I'm awesome now get to it!!!" so it's nothing new he would say so...I decided to take a test this morning and its dark!! a CLEAR line. on one of the cheapies.

after all the bleeding and everything I was so down and thought I was totally out....

let me know what you all think or if it really is in my head.

I'm just praying to whatever is out there that its real

https://s167.photobucket.com/albums/u138/mourningsong/?action=view&current=pregnancytest.jpg


----------



## cckarting

i see it kass! go get a frer and test again in the morning! Hope it's the start to your bfp!


----------



## kassiaethne

what is a frer?


----------



## cckarting

first response early results pregnancy test


----------



## kassiaethne

oh yes I think they sold that at the supermarket too. they dont' seem to have at the drugstores. god I wish I was in the USA makes things so much easier to find things


----------



## cckarting

test again! test again!


----------



## jcombs35

AHHH!!! :happydance: I see it too! Test again! Test again!!!!! You did what I've been doing, and assumed that your abnormal bleeding was a bad thing. Although I still don't know if mine was or not!!

:test::test::test::test:


----------



## cckarting

i got my hcg results back and they were only 6, dr said to expect my period within the next few days.....


----------



## ellieb31

I don't know what's going on with you two! What happened to a line being a line? Stupid doctors must be doing something odd with your blood tests! :shrug: Hang in there, I really hope you both get your pregnancies confirmed soon. :hugs: 

Woo hoo Kassia! Congratulations!!


----------



## jcombs35

So sorry cckarting. I don't know a lot about blood work, as I've only had it done twice, and they didn't give me numbers, just a yes or no. I know how devastating that no is though. :hugs:


----------



## jcombs35

Me too!! I am so sick of this. And right now, even if a doctor did tell me to expect my period, I wouldn't! I'm not trusting anything either way at this point!!


----------



## kassiaethne

so I just went to get blood work done, I'll find out tomorrow what the results are. I heard though that blood tests in the beginning arnt as accurate as the urine cuz its in the urine more then the blood in the beginning stages. I dunno but my husband was all I don't want to be the one to tell you the bad news tomorrow. Hes all I just don't see it in the picture sorry

He can be such an ass sometimes. But I know it will be positive darnit. I went and got the blood work at the lab without the doctor, they post the results on their website so I don't have to wait for a doctor to read them


----------



## jcombs35

kassiaethne said:


> so I just went to get blood work done, I'll find out tomorrow what the results are. I heard though that blood tests in the beginning arnt as accurate as the urine cuz its in the urine more then the blood in the beginning stages. I dunno but my husband was all I don't want to be the one to tell you the bad news tomorrow. Hes all I just don't see it in the picture sorry
> 
> He can be such an ass sometimes. But I know it will be positive darnit. I went and got the blood work at the lab without the doctor, they post the results on their website so I don't have to wait for a doctor to read them

I so wish this was an option here. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!! Keep us updated!!


----------



## ellieb31

DH's definitely prefer to be in denial about this stuff for as long as possible - which is fine until you end up feeling unsupported! Good luck with the blood tests. 

Over here you don't see a doctor/midwife until about 8 weeks and if they do happen to see you before then you wouldn't get a blood test unless they anticipated a problem. I'm kind of relieved I won't have to go through this blood test business like you guys!


----------



## kassiaethne

yeah once he got to the office he seemed to think better of it because he messaged me in skype with this

(English is his second language so sorry about all the weird grammar lol we aren't that picky when typing)
[4:07:10 PM] Ronaldo: eu te amo
[4:07:16 PM] Catherine: eu te amo tambem
[4:07:21 PM] Ronaldo: amor take care of urself already!
[4:07:27 PM] Ronaldo: let's assume u are preg
[4:07:32 PM] Ronaldo: even if u are not
[4:07:42 PM] Ronaldo: let's find other doctor anyway
[4:07:48 PM] Ronaldo: i already dont like this one
[4:07:57 PM] Ronaldo: i said about the bleeding, she was like yeah i will chec
[4:08:10 PM] Ronaldo: and in the end, she was like: ok, any doubts? and she didnt mention the bleeding
[4:08:23 PM] Catherine: yeah exactly

(he is my translator while at the doctor office) 

so at least hes back to being supportive even if he doesn't really believe I am pregnant


----------



## cckarting

i told dh what the dr said and he said it was crap! he still think's that i am, so we'll see who's right!


----------



## jcombs35

I think all the doctors have gone crazy! Why are they all doing things wrong?? Fingers crossed for both of you!!!!


----------



## cckarting

i think they have too! aaahhh beat them all. i'll post tomorrow's test in the morning fx it's darker......


----------



## jcombs35

Can't wait! So many prayers for you!!!


----------



## jcombs35

I'm buying some more tests tomorrow afternoon. I will prob test in the evening. Can't wait for my results either. lol


----------



## ellieb31

This seems to be a lucky thread - I got my :bfp: this morning on a pink test and a digi! Told my DH and he said 'I knew it' and gave me a big kiss and cuddle - the boy done good!


----------



## ellieb31

Good luck with your tests today everyone!


----------



## jcombs35

Thank you so much and congrats on your BFP!!!


----------



## cckarting

Oh ellieb congrats that's great news!!!! so i am posting todays test, and a progression pic i'm not really sure what to think.......
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_3788.jpg
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_3783.jpg


----------



## kassiaethne

I am a little worried now, I just took another test (two) and they were both lighter then yesterday. so I went and got a frer and I didn't see even a shadow of a second line....


----------



## cckarting

When do you get to check on your blood work??? did you do it all from the same urine?


----------



## kassiaethne

yeah I did it all from the same urine, I saved it in a cup while I walked to the supermarket. I should get them today


----------



## cckarting

fx your bw says pos!


----------



## jcombs35

cckarting said:


> Oh ellieb congrats that's great news!!!! so i am posting todays test, and a progression pic i'm not really sure what to think.......
> https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_3788.jpg
> https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_3783.jpg

They look like they're getting darker!!:dust:


----------



## jcombs35

I stocked up on tests today. Got home and took one immediately... look what I got....

https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/


----------



## jcombs35

Kass, don't panic. Not yet. The same exact same happened to me, then after the spotting stopped and I waited a few days, the line has gotten darker! Keep your hopes up! You're not out yet!


----------



## cckarting

jcomb they are much darker!!!! when you going to take a frer???


----------



## jcombs35

Not sure. I bought a box of 5 strips and 2 digi's, so I will probably use up all my strips first then use my digis. 9 more days til I can go back to doctor!!


----------



## cckarting

do a digi with me on fri???


----------



## jcombs35

Sure I will. Now I've found my afternoon urine seems to work best, so I'll prob wait til 2 or 3 pm to take it.


----------



## cckarting

my darkest i had was at 4 but i dunno if i should wait that long as it seems i can't hold my pee that long!


----------



## jcombs35

Oh me either. When I was getting really faint lines, I tried and tried to hold it so it would get concentrated, but I could never get past 2 hours! lol.


----------



## cckarting

lol i know i'm pretty much in the same boat! might maybe try and test with digi tomorrow night. i can usually seem to hold my pee while at work for some reason. i really have a feeling that the tests are going to start getting lighter......or maybe i'm just trying not to get my hopes up!?


----------



## ellieb31

Did you see the photo of my test? It was the lightest of lines but the digi still came up positive. The line has faded a lot and the battery has run out on the digi so it would be impossible to believe if I didn't have photographic evidence! But that rambling was to say that your digis should be fine considering how dark your lines are next to mine. 

I'm rubbish at holding my pee too! That's pregnancy for you! :thumbup: Last night I peed three times between 1:00 and 4:00 but still managed to get a bfp at 8:00! 

I'll believe it more after AF hasn't arrived, then I'll worry until the first scan....etc etc! :haha:


----------



## cckarting

haha! i just keep going back and forth and i know it's just my nervs we've been trying for so long with nothing so i'm just scared it wasn't anything to begin with....guess we'll see what mornings test brings it should be darker if todays was the same right?


----------



## jcombs35

cckarting, if you want, I will use fmu with you on Friday. Where do you live? Are we in the same time zone? I know what you mean. I was terrified the lines would get lighter, and then they did get lighter. I almost lost hope. Sometimes you just have to take a step back and relax. You'll be fine sweetie!


----------



## cckarting

i'm in SD were in CST. that would be so sweet of you! i'll let you know if i'm going to use the digi depending on what the morning's test looks like.


----------



## jcombs35

Okay. We're in WV, so it's eastern standard time here. Just let me know!!


----------



## cckarting

So how many hrs difference are we? We don't have to test at the same exact time per say but just knowing your testing too will make me feel better :) hope to post my test before I go to work in the morning, hopefully I don't sleep in! Fx for me!


----------



## jcombs35

I don't know the difference. I will have to google it. lol


----------



## jcombs35

You are only an hour ahead of me, so that's not a bad difference. I didn't want you to test and then I don't test for hours and hours and you're left there hanging, but it should work out pretty well I'd say. :thumbup:


----------



## ellieb31

Love that you're testing together! That's so cute! I'm much too impatient and needed the written confirmation of pregnancy straight away. 

I tested again thus morning and got another pink line -phew! Despite the two tests I did yesterday morning, by evening I was convinced it was in my head. The digi battery had run out and the pink line looked so faint - thank god I had photographic evidence I could look at! 

Jcombs what date is your AF due? Cckarting yours is due Sunday? Mine is due Sunday and I just want up get to Monday so I can get excited!!


----------



## cckarting

my af based on my lf is tomorrow. my lf is only 12 days and i'll be 12dpo tomorrow. well as i promised here's this mornings test! 
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_3791.jpg


----------



## kiki04

I'd say you're pg!!!!! :happydance: 

As for me- I am so sad and angry this morning I woke and cried. My cycle is stupid this month. I was supposed to ovulate on cd19. I have had some mega cycles recently not ovulating until cd50 so when I passed my normal ov I thought... here we go again with a mega cycle. We have been bd'ing ever second-third day pending OH work schedule and on cd 23 last night we were supposed to, but since I felt myself giving up already I said "Well I am tired we can bd in the morning"... I woke up to a temp spike. We bd on cd 21 and now possible ov cd 23. What do you think my chances are? Honestly? :cry:


----------



## jcombs35

ellieb31 said:


> Love that you're testing together! That's so cute! I'm much too impatient and needed the written confirmation of pregnancy straight away.
> 
> I tested again thus morning and got another pink line -phew! Despite the two tests I did yesterday morning, by evening I was convinced it was in my head. The digi battery had run out and the pink line looked so faint - thank god I had photographic evidence I could look at!
> 
> Jcombs what date is your AF due? Cckarting yours is due Sunday? Mine is due Sunday and I just want up get to Monday so I can get excited!!

My stupid AF is due the 10th. I love that we're testing together too! I need someone to go through this stressful time with me, and I'm sure she does too! I can't wait to go back to the doctor! I'm convinced I'm pregnant now. :happydance:


----------



## jcombs35

cckarting said:


> my af based on my lf is tomorrow. my lf is only 12 days and i'll be 12dpo tomorrow. well as i promised here's this mornings test!
> https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_3791.jpg

Beautiful line! Just beautiful!:thumbup:


----------



## cckarting

thanks jcomb, you think it's time for digi?


----------



## ellieb31

kiki04 said:


> I'd say you're pg!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> As for me- I am so sad and angry this morning I woke and cried. My cycle is stupid this month. I was supposed to ovulate on cd19. I have had some mega cycles recently not ovulating until cd50 so when I passed my normal ov I thought... here we go again with a mega cycle. We have been bd'ing ever second-third day pending OH work schedule and on cd 23 last night we were supposed to, but since I felt myself giving up already I said "Well I am tired we can bd in the morning"... I woke up to a temp spike. We bd on cd 21 and now possible ov cd 23. What do you think my chances are? Honestly? :cry:

Since sperm live 3-5 days you're 100 % still in with a chance. Sorry you're having such a hard time :hugs: And :dust:


----------



## ellieb31

So excited to hear your digi results! Cckarting when are you going to go back for bloodwork again?

I'm really looking forward to believing all this on Monday! I've been researching miscarriage rates in very early pregnancy and, surprisingly, it made me feel much more hopeful. I've not tested so early before so I can't help but have the idea of a chemical pregnancy at the back of my mind. 

Will you ladies be my bump buddies please???:flower:


----------



## cckarting

of course i'll be your bump buddie ellieb!! i'm going to get blood work done on the 10th and if all is well a scan on the 28th!


----------



## ellieb31

Woo hoo! :happydance: 

I'm so jealous you have plans/dates already! It's not worth even calling my doctor until I'm six weeks. Last time I went along as soon as I knew and they just told me to go away and call if I was still pregnant in a few weeks - nice!


----------



## cckarting

so i broke down and did the digi at lunch and got................PREGNANT!


----------



## kiki04

YAY!!!! :happydance: I am so over the moon happy for you!!! I want a pic.. I want to see/read your one glorious word that changes your life!!!


----------



## jcombs35

cckarting said:


> so i broke down and did the digi at lunch and got................PREGNANT!

Hey!!:trouble:

No I'm just kidding. That's awesome! I just got home from school shopping, and if I would have known you had tested, I wouldn't have let my very concentrated urine go into the toilet!! I'll have to hold for a while and take one this evening..

Congrats!! Yay!! :happydance:


----------



## jcombs35

ellieb31 said:


> So excited to hear your digi results! Cckarting when are you going to go back for bloodwork again?
> 
> I'm really looking forward to believing all this on Monday! I've been researching miscarriage rates in very early pregnancy and, surprisingly, it made me feel much more hopeful. I've not tested so early before so I can't help but have the idea of a chemical pregnancy at the back of my mind.
> 
> Will you ladies be my bump buddies please???:flower:

I would love to be your bump buddy! Along with everyone else in here. I love you ladies!


----------



## jcombs35

Well, since somebody could't wait til tomorrow to digi test, I'm sitting here holding my urine so I can get a good read. Hope to hold out til about 8 or 9, but that's doubtful... Think I should just wait til tomorrow?


----------



## kiki04

Should I wait til tomorrow?........ said no one ever! What are you thinking girl?!!??!


----------



## jcombs35

hahaha I know. I'm not either. I'm just holding right now so I can get urine concentrated as good as I can! Give me a few more hours!


----------



## kiki04

Well it is 6pm here now what time is it there?


----------



## jcombs35

It is 7 pm. I have to go pick up my hubby from work at 7:45, and I'll probably test when I get home, around 8:15 or so.


----------



## kiki04

Stalking!


----------



## jcombs35

Going to get him now!! lol


----------



## cckarting

So sorry jcombs :( i have no self control lol. here it is! 

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_3792.jpg


----------



## kiki04

Like like like!!!! Now we wait for one more!!! Come ooon jcombs!


----------



## cckarting

can't wait for yours jcomb! fx it's the same as mine :)


----------



## kiki04

I changed my ticker to go BACK to 1dpo... lets hope it was my ovulation and not a hot house... its so hard having your ov jump all over the place :( I hope in 2 weeks (10 days) I get a digi that says pregnant!


----------



## kiki04

Are you home yet?


----------



## kiki04

How about now?


----------



## kiki04

Now?


----------



## cckarting

lol kiki! the anticipation is killing me!


----------



## kiki04

Nice new ticker ;)


----------



## jcombs35

Umm...cckarting, here you go you little stinker!! :haha:

And everyone else too. lol

https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/


----------



## kiki04

OMG OMG OMG OMG YAY!!!! TWO FOR TWO!!!! :happydance:

Congrats girls!!


----------



## jcombs35

kiki04 said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG YAY!!!! TWO FOR TWO!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Congrats girls!!

I know! I'm so happy for both of us!!!!

cckarting, I am just picking on you a little bit calling you a stinker. I really am so happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## cckarting

Ahhhh! No shit, that's so awesome! Congrats! Soooo super excited I'm jumping up and down in the kitchen :)


----------



## jcombs35

cckarting said:


> Ahhhh! No shit, that's so awesome! Congrats! Soooo super excited I'm jumping up and down in the kitchen :)

Shew! I was getting worried I had offended you! lol Yay for us!!!!!:wohoo:


----------



## cckarting

your tickers are sooo cute! no it's pretty hard to offend me lol. so when are you going to go back to the dr???


----------



## ellieb31

I can't believe I missed all the fun, being asleep like some loser! Stupid different time zones!!

I'm SO SO SO happy for you both! Woo hoo! It's amazing seeing those words! And yay for bump buddies! :happydance: 

Kiki you better be joining us in two weeks! GL lady!

As for me, tested again and line is slightly darker. I had a moment of trying to scare myself that it isn't dark enough but the rational part if me knows it is. On Sunday I'm going to do digi with conception indicator.


----------



## jcombs35

cckarting, glad I didn't offend you. I did have a disappointment moment when I had just went to the bathroom yesterday and came in here to see you had caved! (Cause if I had known, I would have tested then.) But I was also so excited for you. Going to doctor on 10th. 7 days!!

Kiki, yes, you better be joining us!!!

ellieb31, I know even with two positive digitals, I still don't believe it. I probably won't believe it when I doctor tells me I am. Maybe an u/s will convince me..... lol


----------



## cckarting

I'm in the same boat as you jcomb after trying so long with nothing I think I'm still in total shock, I don't think I will believe it until the u/s. Ellen I can't wait to see your test!


----------



## kiki04

I sure hope I will be joining you!!! I will start testing in about 7 days... as it looks like I ov'd but I need one more temp for FF to confirm it... ugh I hate this!! I am supposed to be like 6 dpo already, just a few days away from knowing. Stupid cycle!


----------



## jcombs35

Stupid cycles suck!! ](*,)


----------



## cckarting

fx for you kiki!!


----------



## ellieb31

I'm trying to get a pic on here from photobucket but this is my first attempt so apologies if it doesn't work! 

Please check this for me - can you see my progression pic? (the other pics are from my last pregnancy) 

https://s981.photobucket.com/albums/ae298/EllieB31/

Thanks!


----------



## jcombs35

Those are awesome progression lines!! Yay!!! :yipee:

cckarting- you need to change your "ttc buddies" on your sig. You're not "ttc" anymore!! :happydance:


----------



## ellieb31

Thank you!

You can talk! You're not in 'bfp limbo' anymore! :happydance:


----------



## cckarting

lol i'll just add to it! i'm still waiting on one more of my ttc friends to get preg! i def need to add a bump buddies one!


----------



## cckarting

thank you ellieb! ya jcomb, you need to change your stuff too! the progression pics are beutiful so when you doing the digital????


----------



## jcombs35

:laugh2: I did not even notice my own!!!!:haha: I'll get right on that!! Yeah, ellieb, when you doing a digi?


----------



## ellieb31

I did a digi on the first day I tested and it came up positive despite that incredibly pale line! I've got another with conception indicator which I'm saving for Sunday in the hope it'll be 2-3 weeks rather than 1-2 (I'll be exactly 2 so either is fine but I suspect I implanted quite early and that would confirm it for me). Got one more pink dye for tomorrows progression and hopefully by Monday I won't need to do anymore tests!

Are you guys going to do anymore tests?

Will update my sig with tickers and buddies on Monday, hopefully!


----------



## jcombs35

There! I fixed it! I'm not sure if I'm going to test anymore or not. I think I might actually be satisfied with the last one I did. (Mind you it still says "pregnant" and hasn't left my sight since it popped up.) I might end up testing again once the battery dies and I can't see that "pregnant" anymore!!


----------



## ellieb31

Lol! My battery ran out within a few hours and I was so doubtful by the evening despite having photos of it!


----------



## jcombs35

ellieb31 said:


> Lol! My battery ran out within a few hours and I was so doubtful by the evening despite having photos of it!

The last one I did lasted a couple days, but I am just like you. As soon as it died, I became very doubtful of it, and had to start testing again!! We're so silly!!:haha:


----------



## jcombs35

Awww... it died. Looks like I'll have to test again tomorrow. I have 3 test strips left! lol


----------



## cckarting

Lol not sure when I'll test again.... I'm sure I will just cuz I still don't believe it's true!


----------



## ellieb31

Here's my last progression pic 

https://s981.photobucket.com/albums/ae298/EllieB31/

I had hoped it might be as dark as the control line by now but maybe I was hoping for too much since AF isn't late yet. Today's looks pretty much the same as yesterdays and I KNOW that's nothing to worry about but believing it is easier said than done. That damn witch had better not arrive tomorrow!


----------



## ellieb31

If you don't mind me asking, what are your first names? X


----------



## jcombs35

Even if it's not darker than the control line, it's a nice dark line. I love it! I wish mine would do that, but my period isn't late either, so I guess it is still early. (I hate having long cycles...) 6 more days!! And I'm not very fond of the Answer brand test strips either. It takes forever for the line to show up, and I've read other women have the same problem with them. I just went back to them because it's what I started with, and I wanted to compare. My name is Janelle by the way. What's your's? (I'm assuming it might be Ellie.) lol


----------



## cckarting

Hello Jantelle, i'm Shadra. thinking so i'm officially late for af today, based on my lf! woot woot. thinking about picking up more tests just to see how dark the line is.


----------



## ellieb31

Janelle, thank you for saying the line is dark! AF is due tomorrow and I'm feeling more and more paranoid! Plus my symptoms have eased off which should be a good thing but doesn't help the paranoia! 

Woo hoo for being late Shadra! I'm very jealous! :haha: 

And yes, I am Ellie but I'm 33 now rather than 31! 

xxx


----------



## cckarting

hello ellie! i'm still worried even though i'm late, i'm still very crampy usually in the mornings, but it has me so paranoid it's driving me crazy!


----------



## kiki04

3dpo and I am bleeding... wtf


----------



## cckarting

are sure you o'd? could you be o'ing now and your having ovulation spotting??


----------



## jcombs35

I am so jealous of you two! My AF due date isn't for 6 more days! I hate long cycles! Yes Ellie I do think your lines are dark, as I'm comparing them to my very faint lines. I envy your lines! :haha:

My daughter's name is Elizabeth and we call her "Ellie" for short, so I can remember your name pretty well. Hi Shadra! :hi:


----------



## jcombs35

kiki, what kind of bleeding is it?


----------



## ellieb31

I'm struggling to stay sane tonight - my symptoms have gone and I'm really worried AF is coming. I know I'm being stupid, I haven't got any cramps and have had 5 pos tests. If I was giving myself advice I know it would be that everything is highly likely to be fine but I just can't listen for some reason. 

My bf got pregnant a couple of weeks ago and lost the baby very early on - her cycles are wacky so it's not clear if it was chemical or miscarriage. I think I've just got that at the back of my mind. Hopefully in 48 hours i'll be able to get a grip!! 

How much blood Kiki? Could it be from BD or something like that? 

I love the name Elizabeth, partly because of all the ways you can shorten it. I like Bethan a lot but there's already one in the family. I'm hoping to name the next baby something beginning with M because my DH is Tom, I'm Ellie and DD is Abbie so our initials would be TEAM! I'm such a loser! 

Have you got any symptoms other than cramping Shadra?


----------



## cckarting

nope no other symptoms......i dunno what to think! thinking about going to get another test because i'm just not sure what's going on!


----------



## jcombs35

ellieb31 said:


> I'm struggling to stay sane tonight - my symptoms have gone and I'm really worried AF is coming. I know I'm being stupid, I haven't got any cramps and have had 5 pos tests. If I was giving myself advice I know it would be that everything is highly likely to be fine but I just can't listen for some reason.
> 
> My bf got pregnant a couple of weeks ago and lost the baby very early on - her cycles are wacky so it's not clear if it was chemical or miscarriage. I think I've just got that at the back of my mind. Hopefully in 48 hours i'll be able to get a grip!!
> 
> How much blood Kiki? Could it be from BD or something like that?
> 
> I love the name Elizabeth, partly because of all the ways you can shorten it. I like Bethan a lot but there's already one in the family. I'm hoping to name the next baby something beginning with M because my DH is Tom, I'm Ellie and DD is Abbie so our initials would be TEAM! I'm such a loser!
> 
> Have you got any symptoms other than cramping Shadra?

Go with the "M" name!! I love it! I can't imagine how scared you are. I know I'm probably going to be a crazy person in the days surrounded AF's due date. I know my own symptoms are much more noticeable one day and hardly there the next, and that is normal. Is it possible you're so freaked out because of AF that you're just not noticing them as much? I'm sure everything's okay with you Ellie. You have a nice dark line! I've heard with chemicals those lines don't ever get dark. They stay faint the whole time. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jcombs35

Shadra, I'm sure those symptoms will come soon! Remember it's just as normal to have no symptoms as it is to have every symptom in the book. :hugs:


----------



## kiki04

jcombs35 said:


> kiki, what kind of bleeding is it?


It is more than spotting... as in when I pee in the toilet is all red :( I have to wear a pad and it is only really coming out when I pee but there is still some on the pad.


----------



## jcombs35

And you're sure it's not in your urine? If it lasts much longer, you should probably go to doctor.


----------



## cckarting

I know I just feel like something's wrong......testing in the morning when I get up!


----------



## ellieb31

Thank you so much for the reassuring words Janelle. It was just what I needed since I knew DH wouldn't get it so I didn't talk to him. I'm feeling much better and more rational today after some sleep! 

And this helps...
https://s981.photobucket.com/albums...//s981.photobucket.com/albums/ae298/EllieB31/

At one point I said I'd want it to say 2-3 weeks but if it did I would just be worrying about twins so this feels like the perfect result. I think I might be ready to start believing this and having faith that this is a sticky bean. Will be looking for a ticker now - woo hoo! 

Kiki - I have no idea what that bleeding is and I would get down the doctors. I've never heard of that kind of bleeding midcycle so I really think you should get checked out to be on the safe side. 

Shadra - You're not really supposed to have loads of symptoms this early and you'd probably be thinking twins if you did! Good luck with your test today. Looking forward to seeing your progression. 

Janelle - Those six days must feel like forever at the moment! Have you carried on with your answer tests? I don't remember seeing a pic for a while? 

Have either of you used the Chinese gender predictor before? I did it last time and it was right. It has predicted another girl and I really hope it's right again! 

xxx


----------



## jcombs35

I feel bad that I can't say more to kiki, but I've never had it happen to me. But yes, go to the doctor or at least call them.

Shadra, I know how you feel, cause I had that in the back of my mind just last week. I kept saying, "Hmmm, I have 0 symptoms." Maybe a little extra tired, but that could have been explained by many other things. Over the last 2 days though, my boobs have gotten a wee bit bigger, and I've been starving, yet when I go to eat what I thought I wanted, I take two bites and it's gross. So my symptoms are slowly coming on. 

Ellie yes I took another one yesterday and then this morning took one and forgot about it. :wacko: The lines are still taking forever to show up, which I'm pretty sure is just the brand. But it's still showing up. I didn't do a progression pic yesterday cause the other two I was saving were looking pretty gross. lol They're really not getting darker day by day, but comparing today's from last week's, it's def darker. I imagine it will get darker after I miss AF. 5 more days!!!

I never used the Chinese Gender Predictor in any of my other pregnancies, but I used it yesterday and it said "boy" which is what I want! Hubby keeps saying it's going to be a girl, so I guess we'll just have to wait and see! lol


----------



## kiki04

Awww girls try to feel blessed that you dont have a ton of symptoms!! As long as you see 2 pink lines... you are pg... and I would rather do this pg thing without the nauseau, vomiting, exhaustion and so on. lol 

AFM- I have a dr apt on thursday which was scheduled even before this bleeding. I am still bleeding today but it is still early so I ma not sure if it will taper off to nothing or continue on so I have to consider it AF??? I have never ever even had a 28 day cycle, never mind a 25 days one... and this would be no ovulation, but with annovulatory cycles, those are LOONG cycles because ovualtion triggers the hormones that bring on AF and if you dont ovulate your cycle just continues on until the lining of the uterus gets too thick and sheds on its own. So this is just crazy because it almost cant be either... I am so scared it is like cervical cancer or something :cry:


----------



## jcombs35

kiki, I was starting to think that's what I had when my spotting showed up and that doctor told me it was impossible for me to be pregnant. Try not to worry about something until you have reason to. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kiki04

Well I decided to do a journal to follow my own insanity to look back one day and think wtf :wacko: So if you want a read the link is in my siggy! lol


----------



## jcombs35

Isn't that funny? I've been looking back at just the last couple weeks, and I was really crazy! lol


----------



## kiki04

There are certain things in life that just bring out the best in us hey :rofl:


----------



## jcombs35

Yep. It was so funny at one point my hubby was telling me the way I was poas was kind of "freaky."


----------



## cckarting

sorry kiki, hope you get it all figured out! i wouldn't think cancer right away as long as you go for your yearly pap's your fine. I know i shouldn't be looking for a ton of symptoms. but with my other two my bb's would hurt, and have gas, and tiredness. this one nothing! i mean i didn't have much for symptoms with the other two but it seems like a lot more than what i'm having with this one. and i am kinda worried about twins ellie i was on 150 mg clomid this cycle! and your link didn't go anywhere ellie, i tried to click on it for a pic and it just brought me back to the thread? I did end up taking a test this morning and here it is.....
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_3798.jpg


----------



## jcombs35

cckarting said:


> sorry kiki, hope you get it all figured out! i wouldn't think cancer right away as long as you go for your yearly pap's your fine. I know i shouldn't be looking for a ton of symptoms. but with my other two my bb's would hurt, and have gas, and tiredness. this one nothing! i mean i didn't have much for symptoms with the other two but it seems like a lot more than what i'm having with this one. and i am kinda worried about twins ellie i was on 150 mg clomid this cycle! and your link didn't go anywhere ellie, i tried to click on it for a pic and it just brought me back to the thread? I did end up taking a test this morning and here it is.....
> https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_3798.jpg

:hugs: I know it's scary, but your lines look really good. Remember not every pregnancy is the same. Just because you had a lot of symptoms with your others and not with this one doesn't mean the worst! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cckarting

thanks jcombs! i think its just not knowing and my numbers last time were only 6 and friday seems so far away to have new numbers, and not sure what i should expect for new numbers.


----------



## kiki04

That test looks good!!!!


----------



## jcombs35

I can imagine. I'm also waiting for Friday, and it seems like forever from now!! I've never dealt with having numbers tested, so I can't offer much advice there. But I'd say you're still early on, so the numbers should be kinda low, and that you can't tell much from just one test?


----------



## cckarting

Thanks Kiki! And I know jcomb but I has that one on the 31st so I have an idea of what they should be so I'm just hoping they meet my expectations. I'm guessing they should be around 384 or so!


----------



## jcombs35

Oh hurry up Friday!! ](*,)


----------



## kiki04

So I changed my chart from spotting to light and I am now being recorded as being on cd 2... after a 25 day cycle with apparently no ov. Even though I know this makes no sense, as annovulatory cycles are way looong not extra short... I have had enough consistant flow to be marked down as light. I dont even know what to do anymore :cry:


----------



## jcombs35

:hugs: I know how frustrating it is when you don't know what's going on. Can you call and talk to a nurse or doctor about it?


----------



## ellieb31

Kiki, Sorry but I dont have any useful or constructive suggestions, all I can do is offer :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: We're here for you whenever you need us. 

Shadra, That is one beautiful line! I bet you wish you'd never had that blood test because you'd have no doubts at all if it was just based on the tests. GL for Friday although I'm sure you don't need it! Sorry the link didn't work - it does for me so who knows! It's just a pic of my digi with conception indicator which says 1-2 weeks :happydance: 

Janelle, My pink line tests take forever to come up as well and I'm sure it's the brand too because the digis are fine. Have you got docs lined up for Friday or ate you waiting to see if AF arrives before you book it? 

I'm a state today! I have, literally, cried almost all day. Thank you hormones! My mum died 7 years ago and pregnancy/baby stuff makes the pain so bad. I was really close to her but it was a long time ago and when I'm not a hormonal mess I deal with it fine. But at the moment one of my best buds is staying with her mum for a week and I'm soooo jealous. There's nothing quite the same as being looked after by your mum. I miss her loads :cry: Fortunately I got about 6 hours sleep last night which is great compared to the last few nights, the nausea is under control thanks to regular snacking and all other symptoms have eased. I just need to stop crying and shouting now!! :haha:


----------



## jcombs35

I know just how you feel. My dad's been gone 13 years, and some days I really struggle, especially when I'm pregnant and after they're born. I know he would have absolutely loved them, and it really hurts that they missed out on knowing him. 

She told me to just walk in if I missed AF, so I don't know if I'm gonna go Friday or wait til Monday. I'll probably go Friday, cause if it's the day of my missed period, then her test should be able to read positive.


----------



## cckarting

kiki that's not necessarily true i had a few short cycles i believe they were 20-21 days wich is sooo unlike me i'm usually 30-32 day cycle. i know i didn't O and i still have no idea why my cycles were so short and the dr wasn't much help either but went back to normal soon after! so sorry your having a hard time ellie, i too know how you feel i lost my dad 8 yrs ago and it is hard when your preg or just had the baby and there not there to be with you to enjoy such a special time. just know your mom is watching down on you and smiling at this happy time you are embarking on!


----------



## ellieb31

Janelle - I've seen your various posts about what's been going on the last few days and I hope you don't mind me replying here instead of where you've talked about it. There is one thread in particular that I had to stop reading before I shouted at the women on it. I can't believe the things they've been saying even if they do want to call it constructive - I don't, I call it projection. Just because they've had bad experiences doesn't mean they should assume that you have too and they are just scaremongering whether they see it or not. Ignore them - you know the ins and outs of what's been going on and they've read a couple of lines and jumped to negative conclusions. And you know your body and intution is generally very accurate.

I can't believe you put your digi down in water, doh!! The result must have been very scary but I would completely disregard any test that has sat in water. Pretend you never took it at all. And I know your pink line tests take ages to come up but that's down to the brand and, I'm sure, nothing else. Maybe you should switch brands even if it does mean you start again on the progression. And when you say it looks faint, it's definitely not a squinter/tilter etc - its clear as day and does appear to be getting darker, albeit slowly. Until you have your bloods done no one can give you a definitive answer and you're just going to have to tough it out and gain some grey hairs in the process! It totally sucks that you're in this position but the last thing you need is to be paniced and stressed out and rushing to ER. There is no need for the ER - you are seeing your doc in a couple of days and nothing is going to significantly change in that time without obvious symptoms to boot.

Hang in there hun and if you want some rational people to speak to we are always here for you. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ellieb31

And on to other subjects....thank you for your support earlier in the week. What a crazy day for hormones that was! 

I'm seeing my mums sister tomorrow and she has done her best to be a mum to me since mine died and I can't wait for cuddles and to share my good news! I'm likely to have a home birth and I'm going to ask her to be involved which I hope she'll be really pleased about. 

I'm pleased to say that my symptoms have calmed right down over the last two days so I've been able to just enjoy being preggers. In my last pregnancy the symptoms kicked in at 6 weeks so I may only have a couple of weeks before I feel rubbish and I plan on making the most of it! Incredibly I haven't got paranoid about the lack of symptoms but I'm still POAS so that helps!

How is everyone else doing? xxx


----------



## cckarting

i'm still poas to elli! lol, i can't help it, i don't have any symptoms so i have to make sure that it's still coming up pos. i agree with ellie janelle, just relax and you'll be seeing your dr soon! there's nothing more you can do right now it is what it is. were always here for you to vent or talk to!


----------



## jcombs35

Thank you guys. I was getting irritated with them too. I was trying my best to be polite and tell them that I really don't think anything is wrong, and they bombarded me with how my lines are getting lighter, and how I still shouldn't have symptoms. Wth? I clearly said I set the test down in water, and in my opinion, those lines are actually darker than they were when I first started all this! I agree with absolutely everything you just said Ellie.

I have another thread and the girls on there didn't like the negative people trying to scare me either.


----------



## jcombs35

Thanks cckarting. I know if it wasn't for my symptoms, I would really be worried!!! Then of course after I got the false bfn last night, I happened to not be having as many symptoms. But they do fluctuate from day to day, so it's probably just me being paranoid.

Ellie, I would be kinda scared to do a home birth! Something always goes wrong when I'm in labor!


----------



## cckarting

i would be scared to do a home birth also, but thats because i had complications with my first and i can't have anything but a c-section now! you are definitely a strong woman to be going at it without drugs! i don't think i ever could have done it!


----------



## kiki04

So for me... that 'spotting' or 'light AF' not really sure what it was lasted 2 days of 'flow' but yet liught enough for one pad per day to cover it :wacko: and then half a day of spotting WTF?! Anyways it has now stopped and I have 2 more days til my dr apt!! Well in 42 minutes it will be tomorrow so almost one more day! lol


----------



## cckarting

Can't wait for you to figure out what's going on Kiki. Late implant?


----------



## jcombs35

Whatever it is, it doesn't sound like AF to me.


----------



## jcombs35

Every time I give birth, my blood pressure either drops really low or shoots up. Every single time, they've had to intervene and speed up my labor to hurry up and get baby out. I was taking a bath the other night, and it made me start thinking about a water birth. But I really don't know if I could do it without any pain relief.

I remember going in to have my oldest one thinking I was going to do it without pain meds. Needless to say, that didn't last long... lol

So 2 more long long days til AF is due! I'm getting a bit scared!!!!


----------



## ellieb31

I originally wanted a water birth but when it came down to it I couldn't stay still! I literally walked, swayed and bounced my whole way through it! I had a quick labour so the hospital said I probably wouldn't make it to them in time if I had more. My waters broke at 12:00, I started having contractions I could time at 15:00, I went to hospital at 21:00 because my contractions were 3 mins apart, they examined me at 23:00 and I was 4 cm and by 01:07 I was holding my beautiful baby after just gas and air. It was seriously intense but absolutely incredible. I refused the injection to pass the placenta and left Abbie attached to the cord for nearly an hour so she got all the goodness. It was so calm and natural that she didn't cry at all! I'd love to have a repeat experience but who knows - all pregnancies are different and so are the labours! The hospital is only 10 mins away so if things went awry they could get me in there quickly. I'm just not sure about Abbie being in the house while I'm screaming like a banshee - I don't want to scare her. But I've got 8 months to think about it all and do more research. 

My test today has the test line as dark as the control, woo hoo! I'm really starting to believe there'll be another baby in the house this time next year now! 

Janelle, good luck for Friday, I'll be praying that AF stays away. Do you check your cp? Has it dropped? 

Shadra, how are your tests looking? Are they as dark as the control yet? 

Kiki, 1 day to go! I really hope your doc can give you some answers! Are you going to ask for bloodwork to see if that can shed some light? 

Xxxx


----------



## ellieb31

Sorry, I write ridiculously long posts! And I could have written so much more!


----------



## jcombs35

What is my cp? (I'm guessing since I don't know, I don't check it.) haha Yay on your dark line!!!


----------



## ellieb31

Cp is cervical position. Your cervix drops very low and is firm and open when AF is about to arrive. Don't start checking now though - you need at least a months experience of what is normal for you before you can draw any conclusions so you'll probably just freak yourself out doing it now. 

Cp was how I knew I was preg first time round.


----------



## jcombs35

I thought that's what it was, but wasn't sure. lol. And thank you for telling me not to do it now, cause I would have and probably been very freaked out! I really wish my tests would get here so I could go back to poas and freaking myself out that way. :haha:

I don't mind your long posts. I like them. And I do it also. lol


----------



## jcombs35

And my luck, it would irritate my cervix and I'd start spotting again. haha


----------



## jcombs35

OMG!! I just took a shower and got dressed. I have cleavage!! :holly:(I'm a 36A) I NEVER have cleavage with my ordinary run of the mill bras! VERY good sign!!:haha:


----------



## cckarting

lol! good to hear jcombs, glad you have some boobies today! haha can't wait for your appointment either, are you going to slap the dr in the face with your pos?? Yes ellie i have been testing on and off, i can't help it! and yesterdays is was as dark if not darker than the control line. and i can finally get a test to show up pos other than the frer's! two more days til bw, i dunno if i can contain myself!


----------



## jcombs35

Oh yeah. She's getting the stick in the face if this turns out to be real. haha

Yay for your dark line! Just checked the mail and none of my tests were there. Hopin they will be tomorrow!


----------



## cckarting

lol smack her with your pee stick!! sorry none of your tests came, i still have a frer and a digital and two walmart ones, to bad i can't overnight them to you!


----------



## jcombs35

I know! The IC's are coming from Nebraska, and the Digi from Canada, so should be soon! All I really want is just one more digi to prove that I ruined the last one with the puddle. lol


----------



## cckarting

you know what i really want....i want one of those cb digitals with the conception indicators! i want one soooo bad just to see if it's going up but i can't find anywhere to get one shipped to me. cuz i only see them in the uk :S


----------



## jcombs35

That's what the one from Canada is. I happened to have a woman on one of the other threads say she had an extra one and offered to send it to me. Can't wait!!!


----------



## cckarting

SO NOT FAIR! ugh there soo expensive to order one. i found some on ebay but they want almost 30 dollars for them!


----------



## jcombs35

Oh gosh. I was looking on ebay yesterday for IC's and saw one, but I didn't pay attention to price. Maybe you could post something in the pregnancy forum to see if anyone has one they can send you?


----------



## kassiaethne

so I took a test today and negative so I am just going to asume I'm not pregnant unless I miss my period this month too. meh.


----------



## jcombs35

Sorry Kass. I know that's frustrating.


----------



## cckarting

so sorry kass! so you didn't have a cycle at all this month? its ok janelle i should know if it's going to be viable by the time i would even get the test lol!


----------



## kassiaethne

well last month I got my period on the 1st, then I O'ed around the 17th (I don't have those o test sticks just go by the sticky stuff ya get when you've o'ed, can't get em in mexico or brazil)

and then I started bleeding on the 24th a little till the 28th. just spotting. and I got a few positives from poas but the blood tests said less then 1 and the poas that I did in another doctor office said negative so I waited a week to try again...and negative. So I just am with guess that the 24th was a freaky period and I gotta move on


----------



## jcombs35

cckarting said:


> so sorry kass! so you didn't have a cycle at all this month? its ok janelle i should know if it's going to be viable by the time i would even get the test lol!

It's funny I don't even want it for that. My dates are so wacky I'm just curious to see how far along it would say I am. lol But yeah, with our appointments coming up soon there's not much point in trying to get one now. lol I'm hoping mine comes before my appointment!


----------



## cckarting

i wish i had one now! ugh! i am so ready for aug to be over with lol.


----------



## jcombs35

cckarting said:


> i wish i had one now! ugh! i am so ready for aug to be over with lol.

Me too cc, me too!!!!!!!!](*,)


----------



## cckarting

Lol. I bet you want it probably worse than I do! I just wanna see the little bean already :( 3 weeks seems so long


----------



## jcombs35

Actually I'd be very happy just to have Friday over with. 

So do any of you have a wet feeling "down there?" I am getting so bad I have to put a panty liner on. I don't ever experience this right before AF, so I'm hoping it's a good thing?


----------



## cckarting

i've heard some people do, i've noticed a little more but not all the time, and not enough for a liner. i am so ready for friday to be here and see my results so i know what to expect!


----------



## jcombs35

One more day!!


----------



## cckarting

i know! i'm so excited and nervous for the both of us! did you get your tests in the mail yet?? they better hurry up!!


----------



## ellieb31

I'd be happy to send you both digis with conception indicators but it would probably cost a bomb! The tests are £10 and I can look into postage if you want me to....

Extra wetness is definitely a symptom for lots of women. I'm wetter than normal but not enough for a liner. The tiredness has kicked in the last two days and it's hard looking after a toddler but it reminds me I'm pregnant and it's definitely preferable to nausea! 

Turns out I'm going to the docs tomorrow as well - how odd we're all going on the same day! Mines not exactly pregnancy related though - I've had a couple of niggling issues which I wasn't bothered about when it was just me but now there's a baby on board I just want to be given the all clear. I'm tempted to think of an excuse to have bloodwork done but it may just make me paranoid so I don't know - it probably depends on how much of an arse the doctor decides to be! 

Good luck for tomorrow everyone - looking forward to some very positive updates!


----------



## cckarting

how much is that in american money? lol i was online and it looked like i could get some shipped here but it would cost 30 dollars us money all together!


----------



## jcombs35

Yes, do tell Ellie. Find out what postage is. I'm waiting for an answer... lol

No tests in the mail today. I was so bummed. I'm hoping they're there tomorrow morning so I can test right before I go to doctor. I've been kinda crampy today, so that scares the crap out of me that AF is coming!!


----------



## cckarting

STILL NOTHING! i would call that company and give them a piece of my mind!


----------



## jcombs35

I know. But someone from this site actually is sending me the digi with conception indicator (although now i'm wondering if she actually did sent it....) and I ordered the IC's off ebay and it said it could get here as late as Saturday. I should have paid the extra and got it overnight! lol


----------



## cckarting

saturday! you won't hardly need them sat!


----------



## jcombs35

I know! But if I have them, I will use them.... lol And I was googling how long it might take my digi to get here from Canada, and it said up to 3 weeks! I sure hope not!


----------



## cckarting

WHAT! 3 weeks holy crap!


----------



## jcombs35

I know! Sorry it took so long to answer. I was on the phone with my stupid cable company. Grrrr....

But yeah, where is Ellie with her prices??? lol


----------



## ellieb31

The test works out as $16 and the postage is the same again! Plus I can't find any postage options that take less than 7-10 days so it's probably not really worth it. Sorry ladies! You should email clearblue and ask them what their playing at by not selling them in the USA! 

Good luck today! X


----------



## jcombs35

Awww. shoot! lol


----------



## ellieb31

Not long to go Janelle, fingers crossed for you! 

My doc has done a good job of scaring me - I've got a small lump on my cervix which she examined and said I need a smear ASAP when they would normally wait until after I've given birth because of the risk of miscarriage. So that's happening in about 10 days. Plus I've lost of loads of weight so I'm having tests for hyperthyroidism and she discovered a heart murmur which I'll need an ECG for if it isn't caused by hyperthyroidism. So blood tests for that next week. All in all, not quite what I'd been hoping for today. I'm just going to have to stay positive and think sticky bean thoughts.


----------



## jcombs35

Oh how scary! Sorry you're going through all that right now. I was worried last month because I lost 15 pounds very quickly, without trying, but I'm sure I've all but gained it back now. It's still scary when you don't know why you're losing it. Prayers for you!

I was wanting to go check the mail, but my truck is very low on gas, and I can't get more til I drop BIL off, so I'll just have to check the mail on the way to do that. If the tests are there, I'll use a bathroom at the store to test. haha


----------



## jcombs35

Oh I'm so scared to death. Getting ready to go, and freaking out!!


----------



## ellieb31

Think positive, praying for you :hugs:


----------



## cckarting

GL Janelle, i'm heading off here in about an hour to do mine. still super scared. took another test this morning and it was WAY darker than the control line. lol Ellie i'm surprised your doctor didn't do the bw today. as soon as i find out i'm pregnant that's the first thing my dr does to make sure my levels are within normal limits. some dr's say having hypothyroid can cause miscarriage, did you tell her you were expecting? did she do a pregnancy test?


----------



## ellieb31

I've lost 84lbs in the last year without dieting - my lifestyle is more active but I eat loads so that can't explain it. 

They don't do pregnancy bloodwork here unless there's a problem - the blood tests are to check thyroid levels only as far as I'm aware. I have to fast for 24 hours before the test and the blood has to be sent off so it's not the kind of thing they can do immediately. She couldn't even do my smear herself so I've ended up with 2 more appointments rather than getting any answers straight away. I did tell her I was pregnant and she didn't do a test or anything - I didn't expect her to after my last pregnancy when they just sent me away and said to call if I was still pregnant two weeks later. 

Really hope you've both had some very good news today :hugs:


----------



## jcombs35

Well, ladies, it was another negative. The doctor wasn't even in, but the nurse who did my test told me it was negative, and she's lucky I didn't have a pee stick to slap her with! I told her I'm sick of this, that it's impossible for me to have 18 false positives on 4 different brands, and 3 being digital. She asked if I had any symptoms....

I told her my symptoms, and she said, "Yeah, that does sound like you're pregnant." (Duh) So she set me up an appointment to get this resolved. I hate waiting another 5 days, but I'm glad they're finally listening to me now and not brushing me off! I'm still pretty hopeful about all this. IC's should be here tomorrow so I can poas myself and see!

And also, I've been eating like a freakin horse lately, so I figured I'd have gained some weight back, and I've lost another 2 pounds!!


----------



## cckarting

sorry it came back neg Janelle, but i am glad they are going to try and figure out whats going on! That's just crazy, you're one for the books lol. So my HCG was 1424! yea! My ob was out but i had another appt with my reg dr. (not the one i see at my work) and she said my numbers look great, and should have them re drawn in 2 weeks. I told her my ob wanted to do a scan in 3 so she said don't worry about the bw then!


----------



## jcombs35

Yay for your great numbers!! So happy for you!


----------



## cckarting

Thanks janelle! Just wish I has something to compare them to and make sure there rising......


----------



## kassiaethne

jcombs35 said:


> Well, ladies, it was another negative. The doctor wasn't even in, but the nurse who did my test told me it was negative, and she's lucky I didn't have a pee stick to slap her with! I told her I'm sick of this, that it's impossible for me to have 18 false positives on 4 different brands, and 3 being digital. She asked if I had any symptoms....
> 
> I told her my symptoms, and she said, "Yeah, that does sound like you're pregnant." (Duh) So she set me up an appointment to get this resolved. I hate waiting another 5 days, but I'm glad they're finally listening to me now and not brushing me off! I'm still pretty hopeful about all this. IC's should be here tomorrow so I can poas myself and see!
> 
> And also, I've been eating like a freakin horse lately, so I figured I'd have gained some weight back, and I've lost another 2 pounds!!

what in the heck yeah sounds like what I was going through too. I am glad they are going to look into it I am curious on what is happening on your end


----------



## jcombs35

I know! It is beyond frustrating! Then the fact that I ran out of tests doesn't help. IC's better be here today! Then I've been thinking, if some how I'm really not pregnant, or I have miscarried, and AF keeps not showing up, am I even ovulating properly? Can I get pregnant? Grr...


----------



## jcombs35

Guess I'm just gonna be lurking around the next few days. lol :huh:


----------



## jcombs35

Ummm. What do yall think?

https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/?action=view&current=Picture206.jpg#!oZZ1QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1163.photobucket.com%2Falbums%


----------



## kassiaethne

awe *hugs* yeah I know what you mean. it sucks the limbo and not being told what is up if you arn't pregnant why does it keep telling you are at home. 

it looks like a positive to me hun


----------



## jcombs35

It does to me too! I was so expecting a full on negative, but I stood there watching it, and there it was! I really feel like choking some people right now. I'm not making this up, and I"m not crazy and they need to seriously stop treating me like I'm stupid!!!! (Sorry went into a rant there.)


----------



## ellieb31

Oh my god Janelle! How is that even slightly possible that you got a negative?? Did you ask what strength their tests are? I have absolutely no idea how theirs was negative with the billions of positives you've had. I'm really pleased they're taking you seriously but it's dreadful that you're back in bloody limbo again. Personally I don't think you should worry about miscarriage because that simply doesn't explain the test results. I hope you get your scan and some real answers as soon as possible. :hugs:


----------



## ellieb31

Congratulations Shadra! That's a lovely number after that 6! Time for you to relax and just enjoy being pregnant! 

So 1 out of 3 had a good Friday - not much of a score so far! Hope Kiki can add to the good results tally soon!


----------



## jcombs35

ellieb31 said:


> Oh my god Janelle! How is that even slightly possible that you got a negative?? Did you ask what strength their tests are? I have absolutely no idea how theirs was negative with the billions of positives you've had. I'm really pleased they're taking you seriously but it's dreadful that you're back in bloody limbo again. Personally I don't think you should worry about miscarriage because that simply doesn't explain the test results. I hope you get your scan and some real answers as soon as possible. :hugs:

No, I didn't think to ask her what the strength of their tests are. Since it was a clinic, I jokingly told my husband they were probably donated to them 10 years ago and have been sitting in their storage garage or something. I"m calling around Monday to see what I can do with no insurance. Very frustrating indeed. I feel so peaceful about this though, I honest truly don't think there's anything wrong.


----------



## ellieb31

I actually know what you mean about being peaceful. The doctor scared the crap out of me yesterday but today I really believe that there's nothing serious wrong with me. She gave me a real fear that I may lose the baby and quite honestly I don't think that there is anything seriously wrong. I've looked into hyperthyroidism a lot now and I don't have ANY of the other symptoms, I've had lumps on my cervix before and they were completely harmless and heart murmurs in pregnancy are really common. So all in all, I'm back to being peaceful and focusing on my darling little beanie. 

I don't really understand how the antenatal care in the USA works but it seems really shoddy and designed to make you as nervous as possible! If you were in the uk, you wouldn't have seen anyone yet - you'd be celebrating all your positive tests and waiting until around 8 weeks to see a midwife. I think even with your odd ov you'd be unlikely to see someone sooner than that and you'd have had a much less stressful time. What all this rambling means is that just something as silly as geography is causing this big problem. Id be tempted to do nothing if I was you. Keep doing your home tests and wait until your about 8 weeks when an embryo and heartbeat would definitely show on a scan. But at the same time I do totally understand your need for answers. :hugs:


----------



## jcombs35

I really agree with everything you've said. The only thing is I have no idea how far along I am, and that bothers me. I was around 6/7 weeks with all my others ones before I saw someone. Usually you get a positive test result and call for an appointment but they can't get you in for a few weeks. With my daughter, they didn't even do a test, because she said if I had a positive, then I was.

And I'm also sick of the other threads, when I tell people I feel peaceful, they still try to tell me to go the er or hurry up and find another doctor. I've been pregnant before, and I've had this peace about them as well, and everything was fine!!


----------



## cckarting

That looks pretty dark to me! I can't believe that you test was negative at the clinic, idiots!


----------



## ellieb31

I think modern technology has a lot to answer for! Generally it's a brilliant thing that we can do all these tests and scans etc but until 50 years ago women got pregnant, waited 9 months then had a baby. It's brilliant that problems can be picked up early but people seem fixated on proof that everything is ok rather than assuming the best until there's good reason to worry. If you were still bleeding or in pain or had previous mmc I wouldn't be giving this advice but I really believe people over think and over analyse every little thing rather than just enjoying the miracle that we're all lucky enough to be experiencing.

Are there places you can go for an independent scan without referral? You can in the uk, for about $120, but you have to wait until you're at least 7/8 weeks which I presume you're still a couple of weeks away from (assuming you oved during AF). 

I'm being very selective about which threads I read at the moment. The hormones flying around the place in first tri are a nightmare but everyone should have calmed down a bit once we get to second tri!


----------



## ellieb31

Shadra, how are you doing? Are you having many symptoms yet? Have you got a date for your scan?


----------



## jcombs35

Okay, I thought I was having breakthrough bleeding yesterday, and wasn't very concerned. I got up this morning to test, and there was dark red blood on my paper, and there were black spots! My cousin is a nurse and said it sounds like fibroids, and not to worry until I have pain, but what do yall think? Have you ever had this?


----------



## cckarting

i've never heard of anything like than Janelle! it should still be ok as long as it isn't accompanied by heavier bleeding and cramping! sorry your hormones are out of control ellie, hopefully they get back to normal soon! I'm still feeling great with no symptoms....


----------



## jcombs35

Me either! I've certainly never had black polka dots with spotting at any time ever! :haha: I broke down and called the e.r.- big waste of time! I finally talked to a nurse, and explained to her what was going on. (Left out the clinic's test results. Just said I had been getting positive pregnancy tests since July 19th and about my weird spotting.) She said they're not allowed to give any medical advice over the phone, but could give me some information. She said that some spotting is normal, and that if it is a miscarriage, before 24 weeks, they can't do anything to stop it. She said based on that information, and whether or not I felt the bleeding was heavy or if I had pain, I could decide whether to go in or not, and they wouldn't turn me away.

Hubby's been telling me all morning that I'm fine and to quit worrying. I think it's finally worked. :shrug:


----------



## cckarting

you can come in if you want? wow sounds like there full of a load of crap! glad it's stopped now and you won't have anymore. have you tested today?


----------



## jcombs35

Yes dummie me tested this morning. I can*not* get it through my head that fmu sucks. I'm getting ready to take another one here in a little bit. There was a line, but like all my tests with fmu, it was faint. Im still peaceful, so I think that's a good sign.


----------



## cckarting

can't wait to see how your second test goes!


----------



## jcombs35

Guess I might as well go take it now. lol brb!


----------



## cckarting

haha ok ill wait :)


----------



## kiki04

What do you guys think?

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1132951-really-need-opinions.html


----------



## jcombs35

Oh kiki! I see a line! Can you get bw done?


----------



## cckarting

I can see the line on the second test for sure.......not sure though you should test in the morning with a proper hpt like a frer or something. if it's still pos i'd get a blood test and ask her what side effects you could have with taking clomid and a pos hpt! fx everything works out for you!


----------



## kiki04

I am so very nervous right now!!! I have been waiting for this day for sooo long now and then when it comes.. I might have done harm?! Ugh!


----------



## jcombs35

This pee was diluted too, but I couldn't wait any longer. Still a line!!

https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/?action=view&current=Picture208.jpg


----------



## cckarting

still looks good! i still dont understand what's happening at the dr! i'm so confused? so what day is your appt?


----------



## jcombs35

Sorry didn't see your post there. It's Wednesday at 8:45. I sure can't wait to get some answers!!


----------



## kiki04

Well I am going to hold my pee for a few hours and then POAS before bed (its 6:15 here now) I am going to test again in the morning with FMU... until I see it on more than one test (I POAS again after that one but only an hour later and it was :bfn: ) then I cant get my hopes up... I neeeed more than one single test to confirm this for me.


----------



## kiki04

jcombs35 said:


> This pee was diluted too, but I couldn't wait any longer. Still a line!!
> 
> https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/?action=view&current=Picture208.jpg

I havent gone back and re read all I have missed but I thought your lines were getting darker???


----------



## jcombs35

kiki04 said:


> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> This pee was diluted too, but I couldn't wait any longer. Still a line!!
> 
> https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/?action=view&current=Picture208.jpg
> 
> I havent gone back and re read all I have missed but I thought your lines were getting darker???Click to expand...

They actually are over all. Yesterday's was very dark. I think some days I just don't use the right urine.


----------



## cckarting

can't wait for wednesday for you! i should have my scan date by then :)


----------



## kiki04

cc I cant believe it has been 2 weeks since you got your pos!! Where has the time gone for me?!


----------



## jcombs35

Yay! I hope I get a scan as well.


----------



## cckarting

i know! it seems so fast, but yet still so slow! i want to see the bean and have my scan already! i'm a totally impatient person!


----------



## kiki04

I hear you!!! I am the same way... cant wait for updates on both of you!


----------



## jcombs35

I agree! I'm just scared they'll get in there and find something wrong. (Like I was never even pregnant in the first place or something.) But then at least all this confusion and not knowing will be over with!


----------



## cckarting

fx for you Janelle! hope you have a great dr search tomorrow, and can get in a fig something out!!


----------



## jcombs35

Me too! I sure would sleep better at night if someone would just do a freakin scan already! Even if somehow I"m not pregnant, it would be nice to know what's going on!


----------



## kiki04

I dont understand what would be so hard about giving you a scan!!! Like seriously!


----------



## jcombs35

Me either! What's wrong with them? At least then, I'd quit "bugging" them! lol


----------



## cckarting

well if your not pregnant, they better figure out where the heck all those pos are coming from! there is no way you can dismiss all those pos tests!


----------



## jcombs35

Exactly. I've said it before, but if I'm not, something is very wrong!


----------



## cckarting

Do you have a walk in clinic or something somewhere? I know we do in our bigger towns.


----------



## jcombs35

I just called another place and they can get me in tomorrow at 10. Yay!!


----------



## kiki04

YAY!!!! Hopefully they can give you some answers :hugs:


----------



## jcombs35

I hope they find something out tomorrow, and I can take in something to show the clinic, and file a complaint!


----------



## cckarting

i would definitely file a complaint with that death trap clinic!


----------



## kiki04

So I POAS before bed last night and it gives you like a 15 min time frame right.. well I checked after 5 and it was bfn so I went to bed. When I woke up this morning I saw it was THICK and PINK! But then I POAS with fmu and got a negative. I dont know when that beautiful thick pink line showed up wether it was within the 15 mins or hours later. It would be one nasty evap if it was!! Anyways, I posted the pic of the two of them in my test gallery thread if you wanna peek and tell me what you think.... I think I am starting a crazy journey here!


----------



## jcombs35

Oh I will. It's not like I'm a teen that's had an oops. I've been through this before, and I know something's going on in there. And I'd love to know just what!


----------



## jcombs35

Oh kiki! I hope it means good news! That's just how all this started. I had taken one that said to read between 5-15 minutes. So I took it, and after 5 minutes, there was nothing. I left and came back about 10 minutes later to throw it away and the line was there! Of course I still don't know what's going on, but I hope your news is good news!!


----------



## cckarting

fx this is it kiki! So the nurse phoned and set me up for a scan date. were going in aug 28th at 1130! so nervous as i've been cramping with back pain......


----------



## kassiaethne

well after the designated 10-15 minutes on the poas it is invalid and even if there are lines they are false because after a while its just an evap line. I had thought it was a positive too when I first was doing poas but no if its a line the next day it is because of the evap not because it is a positive :( sorry kiki


----------



## kiki04

Well a true positive HPT stays positive for a long time. I have had 4 babies and they stay pos for more than 15 mins after you pee on them. Like days later... still 2 lines. My thing is that I dont know if the line showed up in the first 15 minutes or if it came after.... see what I am saying?


----------



## kassiaethne

oh yeah staying positive is normal but to get a positive after the first 15 minutes its not a positive its an evap. Yeah I know whatcha mean about not knowing when it showed up, but I would have cautioned about getting your hopes up about it because disappointment sucks harder when the next is a negative. But I may be being a negative nancy atm cuz of all my up and downs this month with positives and negatives.


----------



## kiki04

No I totally agree with you that setting yourself up for a fail is devastating... thinking the worse and expecting a bfn and getting a bfp....is far better than the other way around! lol


----------



## kassiaethne

yeah thats the way I am going about it now because if I get as disappointed as I have been this last month I'm going to crack. >.< I do hope you get a bfp though :) I honestly enjoy hearing about other peoples positives as much as if it were my own.


----------



## jcombs35

Look! Look!!

https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/jcombs355/?action=view&current=Picture212.jpg


----------



## kiki04

Now take THAT! to your dr hahahaha No denying those words!!!


----------



## cckarting

if the test at the dr is still neg shove the test up their arse!


----------



## kiki04

So I went to the bathroom earlier and there was blood. Nothing ever since. I put on a pad... it has been hours and there is nothing on it. I have peed since then, nothing. WTF :(


----------



## jcombs35

What kind/how much?


----------



## kiki04

Just a bit in the toilet, bit when I wiped.... nothing since.


----------



## cckarting

that is strange! did you end up taking your last clomid pill? what cycle day are you on?


----------



## kiki04

I did end up taking it last night. I just went to the bathroom and not even a hint of pink on the toilet paper. As far as cycle day... I have NOOOOO clue! Lets go back here.... July 10 I got AF... ok. What appeared on cd23 I ovulated... temps went up. 3dpo I started to bleed.. like a flow not spotting. I needed a pad. But yet it was still light. Next day... still bleeding.. next day bled for half a day. So I marked it down as AF. Thinking I was on a new cycle after a 25 day cycle totally confused.. continued temping. Temps dropped right back down to normal pre-ov range on the second day of bleeding. I had a dr apt on what was what I though cd6 of my "new" cycle and got the clomid going cd6-10. However on cd 8-9-10 my temps kept going up up up back to post ov range again which confused me... there is no way I ov'd cd5... just no way! So I watched my temps... they are staying high... which made me think... maybe... just maybe that was NOT AF and this was still the same cycle... and I possibly ov'd on cd30 of my cycle meaning I took the clomid on cd 31-35... lovely hey!!! So now I am EITHER sitting at cd36 possibly 6dpo OR I am sitting at cd11. I have noooooo clue!!! My ov could have been cd23 or cd30 or I could have no ov. At least the 2 days for possible ov... we bd the day before and 2 days before lol


----------



## kiki04

Oh and if you look at my chart you might be able to make out what I mean... where those 3 days of spotting are... thats where I marked a new cycle... but then changed it back to spotting thinking it was maybe still the same cycle. The two spots where my temp shot up are the two possible ov's.... but I also dont know what clomid does to temps so this most recent spike could be clomid induced!!! AHHHHH!!!!


----------



## cckarting

so i'm thinking kiki that it was af. when you start taking your clomid it increases your temps! my temps went from 97.4 not on clomid to 98.6 while on it! so it really can mess with your temps. i'd stay with cd 11 and keep temping, and the clomid can delay your O too. It was weird with mine my first 5 months i O'd on cd 21 or later. but my last month on 150 i O'd on 17. GL hope you get it all figured out.


----------



## jcombs35

Glad she could answer your question. I'm new to all this and have never charted or temped, so I"m not of much use!

Well, I am at least on the road to answers. I went to the new place today and she sent me for a blood test. She said with all my tests, the most recent one being yesterday, I am more than likely pregnant. She said she didn't know what was wrong with the other place, and said when I get the results of the blood test, to go hit them over them head with them. She wants to confirm pregnancy before doing anything else. They are supposed to call me around 12 tomorrow with them

I know some of you may think I should have demanded a scan or beta's, but her plan sounds good to me. She said my spotting doesn't sound like anything serious, I have no fever or pain, so she's okay with waiting for the results before moving on. 

If I'm not, then of course there will be lots more tests, and if I am, she's going to refer me to a good ob/gyn. I like that she cared, that she listened to me, and made a plan. I feel so relieved that I'm going to get somewhere with this.


----------



## ellieb31

Janelle, great to see the digi! I'm surprised it says 1-2 though? And great news that you're getting bloods done and finally being taken seriously. Good luck for tomorrow! 

Shadra, I'm so jealous you've got a scan booked! At best my first scan won't be until around 8th October (3 months from lmp) and that feels like forever! I hope the next few weeks pass quickly for you! 

AFM other than fatigue, I'm pretty darn good pregnancy wise! One of my best friends has turned into a complete bitch over the last few days and that's been really getting me down. With my potential health problems the last thing I need is more stress so I'm trying to distance myself from her as much as possible but she seems intent on stressing me out and destroying our friendship. I'm doing my best to just not talk to her now but it's very sad.


----------



## jcombs35

Thank you. I feel like the weight off the world has been lifted off my shoulders! And so of course, I feel the need for a nap! lol


----------



## cckarting

sorry ellie! i'm considered "high risk" since it took me so long to get preg and i was on clomid so that's why i'm getting such an early scan. they call it a viability scan just to make sure there is a bean and it has a hb, and there's not more than one!


----------



## jcombs35

So got the call at 5 this evening. Results were negative. She wants to set up a beta. I am really confused now. If the qualitative was neg, how is a beta going to change anything?


----------



## kassiaethne

quantitative counts how much HGC is exactly in your system, the other (qualitative) just say IF there is enough to be pregnant or not. So if your numbers are super low it just may not be catching it. so now they just want to see if you have any kind of numbers at all prolly


----------



## jcombs35

I think it's just to torture me. :cry: Obviously, if after all this time, there isn't enough hcg to detect by blood, then I'm not pregnant. Can I just ask for an ultrasound to make sure nothing is in the wrong place or I've had a missed m/c, then send me on my way?:shrug:


----------



## kassiaethne

yeah an ultrasound I think at this stage wouldn't find anything, but you could try asking for it and seeing what they would say. yeah it is really bizzar that all this is happening, especially when even the electronic ones are giving you positive, I know exactly how you feel. I think its worse, being in this limbo of lack of knowledge, then just getting a negative and trying again next month *hugs*


----------



## jcombs35

Oh I thought an ultrasound would show an ectopic, or if I had m/c and not expelled, it would show that too. How do they know when people have those things then without an ultrasound?


----------



## kassiaethne

hmmm that is true I honestly don't know on the endopic, but have you been having alot of pain? or alot of continuous bleeding?


----------



## jcombs35

No, but someone else said they didn't start having pain until they were 12 weeks with one, so just want to rule it out. I don't want to just stop going to doctor in case there is something in there that might make me sick or kill me or something. But this has already been long and drawn out and I'd like to go back to my life. Guess I have to follow their procedures... lol


----------



## kassiaethne

I had my MC at 7-8 weeks and trust me, it was painful. and kept being painful till I passed everything. only then did it stop hurting, and the bleeding continued for a week and some after that. But I think so early it would be more like period cramps. But I still would want to rule out endopic too if I were you, especially because if it does go unchecked it can rupture one of your tubes :( my doctor, when I had been getting positives at home, told me to test in a week and if it came out positive again they would test for it. (but mine came out negative at home sadface) so it could be a possibility. especially because an endopic can show signs of pregnancy in the urine test but never increases. which is maybe why the blood tests are coming out negative, because its just not producing that much. 

So that is the route I would insist on, testing for endopic


----------



## jcombs35

That's what I"m thinking too. Especially considering that my lines haven't gotten very dark after all this time. I guess I just assumed that an ultrasound would show that if they did one? I don't know. I think I was more at peace ttc!


----------



## kassiaethne

I know right, I had thought that TTC was the most agonizing time one could have, but this whole limbo was a whole new layer on the frustration cake. I had been really down about the whole thing for me. So this month I'm taking a me month and pampering myself and getting my self esteem back. My hubby booked a trip to disney world on the 6th of next month. and hopefully if I can just stop stressing SO much over all this I can get my body back in sync to make ttc easier for the months to come. I realized The limbo time really emotionally drained me


----------



## jcombs35

EXACTLY!!! Before all this happened, I thought getting AF was frustrating! I would LOVE to have AF right now! At least I would freakin know something! We're planning on visiting my family in Indiana this next week, and I am really looking forward to it. Hopefully it will help me relax as well, provided all this is cleared up by then. Guess we can keep being cycle buddies!


----------



## kassiaethne

hehe yeah well even if it is under sadder reasons it is nice to have someone who can be a cycle buddy who can really relate to my frustrations and issues. honestly your issues have been lined up with mine, I just maybe have littler versions of yous LOL. but yeah you've really been kind and even when I was really down and avoiding forums really you still poped up to check in on me and I do want you to know that it did make me feel better that you cared. makes a difference especially for someone who lives in another country without family or friends...or really even a pet for comfort (husbands don't count because I don't lean on him about this stuff cuz it freaks him out the TMI. I love him but he wants as little knowledge as possible in the TTC department, just wants to know whens sexy time)


----------



## jcombs35

I'm glad I was able to help. We live 400 miles from any of my family, to be down here around hubby's family. I basically have no one myself. I was a little afraid you would be offended at the time because I was so sure I was pregnant, and I certainly didn't want to rub that in your face. But I do understand what it's like to have absolutely no one to talk to. I locked myself in the bathroom after she called earlier and just sobbed until I couldn't sob anymore. Not just the results, but the stress of all this over such a period of time, and still no answers. If you ever need to talk, I am here.


----------



## kiki04

kassiaethne said:


> I had my MC at 7-8 weeks and trust me, it was painful. and kept being painful till I passed everything. only then did it stop hurting, and the bleeding continued for a week and some after that. But I think so early it would be more like period cramps. But I still would want to rule out endopic too if I were you, especially because if it does go unchecked it can rupture one of your tubes :( my doctor, when I had been getting positives at home, told me to test in a week and if it came out positive again they would test for it. (but mine came out negative at home sadface) so it could be a possibility. especially because an endopic can show signs of pregnancy in the urine test but never increases. which is maybe why the blood tests are coming out negative, because its just not producing that much.
> 
> So that is the route I would insist on, testing for endopic

OK I am not sure if you are talking about an ECTOPIC or not.. but an ectopic pregnancy develops exactly the same as any other pg.. just in the wrong spot. The hcg levels continue to rise as every process has been the same except where it implanted. The hcg levels just rise slower then a normal pg so please be careful before giving misinformation. A close friend of mine went through this a year ago and at 7 weeks pg she needed an emergency surgery to remove the baby and her tube.


----------



## kassiaethne

nah I do get happy for others, especially people I've joined a group with who get a positive, more of you that get one means more odds that maybe I will too :) don't know how logical that is but lol its how I feel. I get just as excited for friends to get positives as if it were my own. even when I wasn't replying to alot of posts I still lurked in here to see how you and cck were progressing 

oh I know what you mean, when I opened that blood test and it said 1> for my HGC levels, I had my husband here and my cleaning lady. and I tried so hard to not cry but I broke down as soon as my husband left. Poor cleaning lady, doesn't speak english. tried to not but I just went into the bathroom and had a good cry till I remembered I hadn't paid her yet. so I washed my face real quick and got the money to pay her. and she pretended not to see my blotchy tear ridden face and I pretended I wasn't crying 2 seconds ago. and she left. Was the most awkward moment of my life. especially because I don't usually cry ever. 

thank you and of course the same goes for you :)


----------



## kassiaethne

kiki04 said:


> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> I had my MC at 7-8 weeks and trust me, it was painful. and kept being painful till I passed everything. only then did it stop hurting, and the bleeding continued for a week and some after that. But I think so early it would be more like period cramps. But I still would want to rule out endopic too if I were you, especially because if it does go unchecked it can rupture one of your tubes :( my doctor, when I had been getting positives at home, told me to test in a week and if it came out positive again they would test for it. (but mine came out negative at home sadface) so it could be a possibility. especially because an endopic can show signs of pregnancy in the urine test but never increases. which is maybe why the blood tests are coming out negative, because its just not producing that much.
> 
> So that is the route I would insist on, testing for endopic
> 
> OK I am not sure if you are talking about an ECTOPIC or not.. but an ectopic pregnancy develops exactly the same as any other pg.. just in the wrong spot. The hcg levels continue to rise as every process has been the same except where it implanted. The hcg levels just rise slower then a normal pg so please be careful before giving misinformation. A close friend of mine went through this a year ago and at 7 weeks pg she needed an emergency surgery to remove the baby and her tube.Click to expand...

yeah that, it isn't particularly wrong info, the levels don't really rise all that much. which it could be harder to read her HGC levels rather then if it was a normal pregnancy or a miscarriage. its lower numbers. which is a sign of the "ectopic" pregnancy. which is why I was saying it is a good thing to get checked either way (wasn't sure how it was spelled just was kinda sounding it out from the way my indian doctor says it)


----------



## jcombs35

I knew what kass meant. I don't think she was really giving wrong information. She was just giving me her own experience, which is the best most of us on here can do! Other than the hcg levels not rising, I don't seem to have any more symptoms of ectopic, but I still want it ruled out before it does rupture and makes me lose a tube.


----------



## kiki04

I was just making sure!!! I am just the kind of person who likes to make sure the facts are real as to not mislead someone... especially when it comes to the making of short people :rofl: 

Didnt mean to come off rude so I hope you didnt take it that way :)


----------



## kiki04

cckarting said:


> so i'm thinking kiki that it was af. when you start taking your clomid it increases your temps! my temps went from 97.4 not on clomid to 98.6 while on it! so it really can mess with your temps. i'd stay with cd 11 and keep temping, and the clomid can delay your O too. It was weird with mine my first 5 months i O'd on cd 21 or later. but my last month on 150 i O'd on 17. GL hope you get it all figured out.

Did your temps go back to normal when you were done your round of clomid?

Also I had no idea clomid babies are high risk pg.... is this a most case scenario?


----------



## cckarting

i don't know if they consider those on clomid high risk or the fact it took me so long?? who knows but my dr said that's why were having the early scan, and my issues with my betas. Sorry sorry for the shitty news jcomb! when are you going to do the beta?


----------



## jcombs35

Gotta call and schedule it in the morning.:cry:


----------



## kassiaethne

yay hopefully you'll get some sort of answer, any answer is better then no answer


----------



## jcombs35

Yes, yes it is!!


----------



## kiki04

Did you get it scheduled?


----------



## jcombs35

Oh my good gosh, I can't believe I forgot to post here! Yes, well, I went to a ob/gyn who did a pelvic and u/s, and it turns out I had a chemical. He said the bleeding I'm having now I should count as my period, and he gave me the go ahead to start trying again and put me on pre natal's. It know it sounds weird, but I am so relieved! Thank God this is over with and I can move on!


----------



## cckarting

FX you'll get a great surprise with a DARK bfp this month!


----------



## jcombs35

Thanks I'm hoping so!


----------



## kassiaethne

wow well at least you have answers and can begin trying again!! *huggles*


----------



## jcombs35

Yep back to square 1!! lol


----------



## kiki04

Fingers crossed for this month for you :hugs:


----------



## cckarting

FX so tight!


----------



## jcombs35

I've got my thermometer and I'm ready to go! Going to order some opk's tomorrow. I just used a regular digital thermometer this morning, but I went to the store and got a basal one today. So excited to get back to this! lol


----------



## kassiaethne

yay, I am now thrown off to when I usually ovulate so I'm waiting this month to see when I do and start again next month from there. I don't REALLY want to be pregnant this month anyways because of the plans for disney world and no roller coasters for preggy ladies. so with my luck this month WILL be the month I get pregnant LOL


----------



## jcombs35

I kinda don't either quite yet Kass. I'm afraid I would end up even more confused. I just want AF to hurry up and stop, (tomorrow or Sat.) and wait until next time. But as you said, just when you think you want to wait just one cycle, watch it be this one!!


----------



## kassiaethne

hehe yeah, I am just spending this month on pampering me and getting back into a destressed state so I can be better for this next eggie to stick. I think alot of all this got to me after last month just was overwhelming. So this is my me month. I went online and looked up different beauty tips for home made face masks and hair treatments and body scrubs. so been having a bunch of spa days lol. doing my nails and feet and all that fun stuff.

It made me giggle when my husband came home and I had the mask on and oil in my hair so it was wrapped in a towel. He was all.....*stares at like shes an alien*....and I'm all whats this face you are giving me? and he cracks up saying YOU are telling ME I have a strange face!!! You are the one with poop on their face!!! what the hell is that!!!! (lol it was a cinnamon, nutmeg, and honey face mask) 

upside now that he sees my hair and touched my super smooth face he loves it. Just maybe wants me to do em when hes not home so hes not all freaked out


----------



## jcombs35

So how is everyone doing??


----------



## cckarting

Welcome back! having some spotting going on right now, have been put on bedrest for a week. Cramping has eased a bit but still there. dr doesn't seem to concerned. I go back on the 4th of oct for my 12 week appt. How's is going on your end?


----------



## kassiaethne

wow you are 8 weeks already! so amazing. sure hope that spotting stops for you. I am just working on losing weight, destressing, and getting ready for disney world. after disney it is back onto ttc track. even though watch with my luck I find out I'm pregnant the day before I head for a rollercoaster. LOL


----------



## cckarting

hey kass when you heading to disney? that sounds like sooo much fun! hope you have a blast. I am just waiting for the next 4 weeks to fly by so i can breath a little easier!


----------



## kassiaethne

we go on sept 6th-sept 11th. My husband has never been there so I am very excited for him as well. can't wait to see his face. I don't care if you are 5 or 90 disney world for the first time is amazing for everyone. we are going to be staying in the disney hotel and all that jazz


----------



## ellieb31

I went to Disney when I was 13 and LOVED it! Would go again tomorrow if I had the money and wasn't pregnant! 

Sorry to hear about the spotting Shadra! That must be really scary. Hope you're resting up properly and the 4 weeks fly by. :hugs:


----------



## cckarting

Thanks Ellie, how you been? That's sound wonderful kass wish I could stow away in your luggage! Exhausted ans heading off to bed, long day at the fair tomorrow....


----------



## kassiaethne

*sighs* I wish I could be pregnant already


----------



## ellieb31

It's been a difficult 4 weeks. I had various tests done which came back with problems - the kind of problems which could have implications on my pregnancy. So I couldn't let myself get attached - I already have a LO and it's more important that she has a healthy mum. I ended up with test after test and eventually got the all clear this week and was able to start celebrating my pregnancy and becoming attached. It's a massive relief! The symptoms have been very hard too and normally you comfort yourself that it'll be worth it in the long run but I couldn't do that at the time. 

The last few days things have really turned around, I can suddenly eat again and sleep again and we're back to being a very happy household! 

:hugs: for Kassia. Ttc is soooo hard - it took us 18 months and two operations last time so I know how you feel. Hang in there, I'm sure it'll be your turn soon. :dust: 

Love your scan Shadra - how far along were you when it was done? Enjoy the fair!


----------



## cckarting

Glad to hear everything went your way ellie, and glad you can relax and enjoy being pregnant. I was 7 + 5 when the scan was done. I am sooo tired already we came home about an hour ago to rest and going to head back out this evening. FX you'll get your bfp soon kass!


----------



## jcombs35

kassiaethne said:


> *sighs* I wish I could be pregnant already

Me too. :cry::hugs:


----------



## jcombs35

So I'm headed into my fertile days. I currently have a watery cm, so thinking that's a good sign. Feeling very relaxed, and I'm loving that. And I'm sorry, but I need to vent about something. So my step sil just had a baby girl August 1st. The whole time she was pregnant, she complained and complained and "wanted it out of her." (Not sure if I've shared this before or not so sorry if I'm repeating myself) Told her I was trying and having trouble, and she laughed and said she wished she had trouble conceiving. :dohh: So we had DH's family reunion yesterday, and it's the first time I've been mentally stable enough to hold the baby since my chemical. This poor little thing is so so skinny, and actually has a "hickey" on her arm where she is sucking on herself. So I picked her up, and she going crazy sucking on her hands and getting very squirmy and fussy. The mommy in me sees this as a hungry little girl! I start to hand baby back to sil saying "Guess you need to feed her." And I SWEAR TO GOD this stupid woman says, "No. She's not hungry. She just thinks since everyone's holding her she needs to eat. And I don't want her to get too fat." :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Are you kidding me?? This is her third child, so I know she knows what she's doing(or at least you'd think she would.) She's constantly on facebook complaining about how much she has to handle. (And she does have 3 of her own plus two step children that are all under 7 years old.) I honestly can't tell if she's suffering from post partum or if she's just completely stupid.

Okay sorry about that rant, but I had to get it out. :blush:


----------



## cckarting

Wow! She sounds like a crazy person! my 10 yr old nephew would know she was hungry, get fat! Really, some people ugh poor baby! Gl on getting your bding on!


----------



## jcombs35

Yeah I really think she is just that stupid. lol. And at 1 month, let her get fat! Babies are supposed to be fat! I remember someone told me my daughter was skinny, and I took offense to it.:haha:

Charting question. I have had several days of 97.7, as you can see on my chart. When I ovulate, my temp is supposed to dip, then get high and stay high for a couple days? Is it likely to go above the 97.7?


----------



## cckarting

yes, it should go above 97.7 maybe not right away but they should once you O your temps should keep increasing, with drops in temp now and then. it may be hard to tell with all the open circles. GL


----------



## jcombs35

Yes that's likely due to the fact that I don't take them at the exact same time every morning. I usually do it once I wake up, and that stays the same on the weekdays, but then I sleep in on the weekends. Perhaps I should set the alarm so I can temp then go back to sleep. lol


----------



## cckarting

That's what i did when i temped dh got up at 630 every morning and thats usually the time i would get up for work except tues and the weekends i would set my alarm and then go right back to sleep. I input my data on my i pod and got so good i could pretty much do it in my sleep :)


----------



## jcombs35

Yes right now I still have trouble finding it on my night stand and have to move my hand around for what seems like forever to find it! I'm hoping I get that good at it. Well, actually I hope I don't get that good at it, and that I get my bfp this month!! haha


----------



## kassiaethne

yay I think I ovulated yesterday and I did BD conicidentally 1 day before and that day sooooo woot! I think I caught it!!! so maybe this month I get some good news. downside now I'm a little torn on rollercoaster or to not rollercoaster


----------



## jcombs35

Yay!!! fx'd Kass!!!


----------



## cckarting

FX double for you Kass! I'd Roller coaster they say drink til pink why not coaster til pink! Hope you have a wonderful time at Disney! (Still so Jealous) :)


----------



## jcombs35

I agree. Ride those coasters! It's not everyday you go to Disney!!


----------



## cckarting

So when do you fly again isn't it this week?


----------



## kassiaethne

hehe yeah I think I will go on the rides. my hubby is so excited. we leave in 2 days on the 6th. He is already on the disney website looking at the gift shop on what he wants to buy. I was all "don't you want to LOOK around the shops while we are there" and hes like "I know but I can't control myself!!"


----------



## cckarting

lol, glad you are both excited about going! I'm sure it will be beautiful there this time of year. The leaves are starting to turn here and it's really starting to look pretty. I'm actually pretty excited for fall, and cooking, and halloween :)


----------



## kassiaethne

ooo if there is one thing I miss living abroad it is Halloween that used to be right up there with Christmas on my list of fav holidays


----------



## cckarting

I know I love how the kids get all dressed up and excited to trick or treat, and the pumpkin carving! Can't wait!


----------



## jcombs35

Yes I love Autumn! Hay rides, bonfires, trick or treating.... so exciting!!


----------



## cckarting

today is ds's birthday goign to pick him up from school in 15 min, and we get to spend the rest of the day together :) super excited. How's it going on your end jcombs?


----------



## jcombs35

You're kidding!! It's my dd's 5th birthday today!!!


----------



## kassiaethne

lol how funny that both your children have the same birthday!!! how crazy is that. Just popped in to lurk around to say hi to you guys and now back to packing!!! you'd think i was going for weeks not 5 days LOL. but we are also taking a extra suitcase because we will be buying things to take back with us...WOOT SHOPPING


----------



## jcombs35

So excited for you Kass!! Have so much fun!


----------



## cckarting

That's awesome jcombs Happy Birthday to her! saw on the other thread mrsmcd had her little man today! so there's three on the same day :) AHHHH So excited for you kass have an amazing trip and enjoy the time relaxing :)


----------



## jcombs35

Okay... can anyone tell me why the last three or four days, despite me taking my temp at the exact same time, there are still open circles? This is starting to irritate me!!


----------



## lacilyn

Hey ladies! I am new to the site...and still trying to figure it out! 

I am on day 15 of my 27 day cycle. So I am 1dpo. I'd love a ttc buddy!


----------



## cckarting

hi lacilyn! not sure hun on the open circles???


----------



## jcombs35

AAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hissy:


----------



## jcombs35

lacilyn said:


> Hey ladies! I am new to the site...and still trying to figure it out!
> 
> I am on day 15 of my 27 day cycle. So I am 1dpo. I'd love a ttc buddy!

Hi! Welcome to our craziness!!


----------



## cckarting

YOu feel O yet jcombs? Looks like it could have been yesterday?


----------



## kiki04

Yes definately looks like you may have ov'd!!!


----------



## jcombs35

Yes I think I did. Temp is still going up, so here's hoping!! What are my chances then, if we bd'ed the day before and haven't since?


----------



## kiki04

Still great chances! Sperms lives on average 3 days :)


----------



## cckarting

All it takes is one! Its good timing to bd, fx you'll get your sticky bean this time :)


----------



## jcombs35

So my temp is still going up, and this is day three. Why does ff day ovulation wasn't detected? I think it's wrong. lol


----------



## cckarting

I bet you will get your ch tomorrow! It looked to me like you O'd for sure :)


----------



## jcombs35

Oh does it actually wait til day 4 of elevated temps for it to put ch's in?


----------



## cckarting

yea! I always use to mess with my next days temps to see what would happen. I bet if you put a higher or lower temp for tomorrow you will get your ch right away! so excited to seee tomorrows temp :)


----------



## jcombs35

Can't wait til tomorrow!! haha. Thanks. I was very disappointed when ff didn't put the ch's up today.


----------



## kiki04

Well your first temp after the dip is still in your "normal" range so I bet after tomorrows it will show it because that would then be 3 consecutive temps higher than your normal range...


----------



## cckarting

i can't wait for tomorrow either!!


----------



## jcombs35

And I indeed have ch today!! Yay!!


----------



## kiki04

YAY!! I am 3dpo today as well.... we are in this together :happydance:


----------



## cckarting

WOOHOO! I knew you'd get CH today! FX you get your bfp this month!


----------



## jcombs35

kiki04 said:


> YAY!! I am 3dpo today as well.... we are in this together :happydance:

Oh awesome! When is your af due? I'm gonna try to not test til I miss mine.:haha:


----------



## cckarting

I will be anxiously waiting your countdown to test day :)


----------



## jcombs35

Me too! I don't know if I can wait that long!!


----------



## kiki04

Well my cycle is *normally* 33ish days but thats also ovulating later. This cycle I am on clomid and ovulated 3 days earlier than normal so I am guessing based on LP here that AF should be due on september 21 giving me a 30 day cycle.... but I think I am going to start testing about the 17th lol


----------



## jcombs35

Oh wow. Mine is due the 20th. Seems like we're very close in timing. If you're going to test on the 17th, I think I just might test with you!


----------



## jcombs35

And how are you feeling kiki? Do you feel pregnant?


----------



## kiki04

YAY!! Testing buddies too :happydance: 

This might just be my most ridiculous 2ww yet hahahahaha :rofl:


----------



## kiki04

Oh and I dont know... I am feeling super positive like we DID IT THIS TIME!! WE REALLY DID IT!!! 

But then I am terrified to really get my hopes too high...


----------



## kiki04

My right nipple hurts :rofl:

Do you feel positive this month?


----------



## jcombs35

haha. Just the one hurts? 

I don't know. I don't feel pregnant, but really who does at 3 dpo?:haha: I'm really really tired, my breasts are tender and getting sore, I'm gassy :blush: and slightly bloated. Have no appetite. Think that's it. And I still have wet/watery cm. Usually is dried up by now.


----------



## kiki04

Those all sound like good signs so far! My cm hasnt dried up yet either but it is more creamy now. I ate like a horse which led to serious bloating and I am tired. Thats about it for me... with the one... yes just the one... sore nipple :rofl:


----------



## MrsSwift9311

CD 14 & looking for a buddy:flower:...I'm new to this site & I really don't understand most of the lingo, but I do know that I have been dtd:blush: & I want a BFP ASAP, so somebody, anybody, everybody please buddy me & welcome me into the BNB family:friends:


----------



## cckarting

woohoo! so excited for you two to start testing! Hurry up the 17th :)


----------



## cckarting

welcome mrs swift!


----------



## MrsSwift9311

Rotflmbf


----------



## MrsSwift9311

THANKS!! This is so new & I'ts so much to read I'm all over the place!


----------



## jcombs35

kiki04 said:


> Those all sound like good signs so far! My cm hasnt dried up yet either but it is more creamy now. I ate like a horse which led to serious bloating and I am tired. Thats about it for me... with the one... yes just the one... sore nipple :rofl:

 :haha:

I'd say mine are evenly sore!!! But you know whenever I have been pregnant in the past, just my right nipple would leak.


----------



## jcombs35

Welcome MrsSwift!!


----------



## kiki04

Welcome swift!! Glad to have you and have fun making sense of this craziness hahahahah 

And karting.... how you feeling?? I cant believe you are nearly 10 weeks!! How did that happen... double digits baybee!!! :happydance:

Jcombs just one nip would leak? And the right one you say... hmmmmm maybe the right one knows something we dont know :haha:


----------



## jcombs35

Yes it's always been the right one! I have no clue why. Wait which one of your hands is dominant? (I'm right handed.) Maybe it's something to do with which side of our brain we think with? :haha::rofl:

Oh my......


----------



## cckarting

lol you girls crack me up! Temps are looking good jcombs! fx everyone gets there bfp this month! I know i can't believe i'm almost 10 weeks but at the same time wish i was farther along lol. been doing great just feeling really tried and my bb's hurt SOOO bad still.


----------



## kassiaethne

*peaks in from checkout at the disney hotel* O.O suppose to have my period yesterday and it didn't come....also having some abdominal twinges...don't want to get my hopes up though because I've been bad this trip with a bit of drinking and rollercoasters >.< Also don't know if traveling put off my period cuz thats what changed it from being 33 days to 25 days when I went to brazil a few months ago....not saying anything to my hubby though unless I get a positive BPF....but I'd have the stickiest bean in the world after all those upsidedown loops I did....


----------



## kiki04

jcombs35 said:


> Yes it's always been the right one! I have no clue why. Wait which one of your hands is dominant? (I'm right handed.) Maybe it's something to do with which side of our brain we think with? :haha::rofl:
> 
> Oh my......

Hey I am right handed too! :rofl: But doesnt the left side of our brain control the right side of our body??? :haha:



cckarting said:


> lol you girls crack me up! Temps are looking good jcombs! fx everyone gets there bfp this month! I know i can't believe i'm almost 10 weeks but at the same time wish i was farther along lol. been doing great just feeling really tried and my bb's hurt SOOO bad still.

Again with the boobs! :rofl: Have you put the news out yet or are you still a closet preggie?



kassiaethne said:


> *peaks in from checkout at the disney hotel* O.O suppose to have my period yesterday and it didn't come....also having some abdominal twinges...don't want to get my hopes up though because I've been bad this trip with a bit of drinking and rollercoasters >.< Also don't know if traveling put off my period cuz thats what changed it from being 33 days to 25 days when I went to brazil a few months ago....not saying anything to my hubby though unless I get a positive BPF....but I'd have the stickiest bean in the world after all those upsidedown loops I did....

Oh goodluck!!! Wouldnt that be the best ever to get your bfp while at Disney!!! FX for you :hugs:


----------



## cckarting

To most everyone i'm still closet! my mom dh's mom, and 6 of our closest friends know but that's it. I wanna wait until after my appt on Oct 4th to make the big announcement. Kass Hoping this is it for you! when are you testing???? I know my bb's hurt terrible bad. Especially when i take my bra off.


----------



## kassiaethne

lol as I am sitting here and I just started listening to the convo behind me and it is about having babies and just having babies to keep having them without thinking of financial obligations. the guy is all "I am tired of my friend having kids all the time and then always complaining about having no money. He shouldn't have had the kids if he couldn't support them" and then I started thinking that is pretty logical. I have the same feeling and the woman in front of him is all "oh well some people just have different opinions" but personally I think hes right. Just funny that i am in BNB and what is discussed and debated here is being also talked about me right behind me also

CC-awe can understand you wanting to wait I think if I am pregnant I am going to wait to tell people too.

I think I will test in a few days if my period still doesn't come. Or I am just saying that now and I'll lose all self restraint and go buy a test tomorrow...all depends on my abilities of self control


----------



## cckarting

Well you let us know as soon as you test! I'm pretty sure everything is fine I just wanna hear the heart beat one more time before i let everyone know. and honestly I don't really want everyone to know lol. I dunno i just don't feel like announcing it........


----------



## kassiaethne

hehe yeah I will :) awe well you don't have to if you don't want to Personally all my family is in other countries and already feel like I don't inform them enough as it is so if I was pregnant without anyone knowing I know I'd have a lot of hurt feelings all around from people.


----------



## cckarting

The most important people in my life already know. the boys know, my mother, his mother, my sisters and brothers, his brother. my g-ma and our closest friends know. So it doesn't really matter to me if anyone else knows or not haha! I'm sure i will announce it just not sure when.......


----------



## kiki04

See I am on the fence about when to tell my kids if I get a bfp. After losing my daughter last year at 17 weeks my kids were beyond devastated. My daughter talks about her baby sister almost daily and the boys are continually saying things like "Mom when you have another baby...." just this morning they told me they wanted me to hurry up and have another baby brother. Tylers bday is Oct 6 and he will be 11. Part of me wants it to be a bday surprise for him so bad as I imagine he might just cry he wants it so badly.... but at the same time I will still only be like 6-7 weeks.... and I am terrified to break them again if I had a m/c but yet xmas I would be nearly half way through so I doubt I can hide it for that long... what do you think?


----------



## cckarting

That's hard. I didn't even tell my kids. they just somehow knew. so when they said momma your having our baby sister i had to tell them i am having a brother or a sister. they are super excited. When i carry my youngest he asks me am i squishing the baby lol. Anything can happen but what are the chances something would happen after 12 weeks. like 3% and the chances of it happening again have to be pretty slim. I would say do whatever your most comfortable with, but don't be surprised if they figure it out early!


----------



## jcombs35

Kiki, yes we are left-brained, so maybe that's what's up with our right boobs!:haha:

Yay Kass! Fx'ed big time for you!

Before I had my chemical with all my crazy poas, my kids also figured it out. That made the whole thing very hard because I had to sit them down and tell them that no, we weren't going to have another brother/sister. My 7 year old is very interested in making sure we do have another one, and soon. Since usually if I wait to test until after I miss af, and once a doctor has confirmed it, I usually don't have any m/c, I think whenever it happens again, I will wait until a doctor has confirmed it before I tell anyone though.


----------



## jcombs35

Oh and also, the problem with telling younger kids (and sometimes even older ones) is that they will often spill the beans before you want certain other people to know. So unless you're okay with everyone knowing, it's best to wait to tell them. Imo.


----------



## kassiaethne

day three and still no period ^_^ also tried to feel my cervix and it is feeling hard and high up, harder to reach then normal. I bought a bunch of pregnancy tests while on layover (we missed our flight and got a hotel for the night in miami, so walked to a drug store) downside, cleaning lady also was here and I'm running on 2 hours sleep....and want to poas so darn bad!!!! lol still been feeling the abdominal stretching and my back was hurting me yesterday (second part could just be tiredness and lugging luggage around all night)


----------



## cckarting

AHHHH! I hope this is it for you Kass! Hurry up and test!!!! I know what you mean jcombs my youngest just turned 4 and he would tell random strangers at the store he was going to have a baby! Well we had quite the scare this morning. I woke up at 3am and I felt "wet" so i got up to go to the bathroom, and my panties were wet with blood! It was mostly pink and some dark red too. We got up and went to the ER again. They tried the doppler and couldn't find the heartbeat, he sent me for a scan and we saw our baby. It's still kicking and moving about measuring right on track with a hb of 163. They can't figure out why i'm bleeding as soon as it started it stopped? It's down to just spotting now. I have to go in for another scan on tuesday. Haven't done anything but sleep since we got home, and resting the rest of the week. Please pray my little bean keeps hanging on and we can get past this scary part!


----------



## kiki04

Oh how scary!!! I am so sorry your bean scared you like that but what a relief he/she is ok :hugs:


----------



## jcombs35

Praying cc!!


----------



## jcombs35

Kass......:test:!!!!


----------



## kassiaethne

awe I am glad that your baby is okay cc!! I did test but it was a big fat negative. So if I still don't have my period in another week I'll try again :(


----------



## cckarting

*HUGGS* Hopefully your bean is just getting nice and comfortable in there before it starts producing hormones. Thanks ladies, i'm feeling quite a bit better today got a lot of rest and still just relaxing. My stomach kinda feels like i've been kicked a bunch of times, it's really sore for some reason???


----------



## kiki04

Ligament pain!! Your uterus could be stretching and lifting causing ligament pain :hugs:


----------



## cckarting

I sure hope so, I hope it's something normal rather than something bad. on a good note the bleeding pretty much stopped, had a little brown spotting after bm, but that's it so far!


----------



## kiki04

How is everyone today?

I am 6dpo-super tired but I always get tired before AF... so who knows! Temps are up but could be higher... 3-4 more days til I start testing!


----------



## lacilyn

I feel like I'm out this month. 9dpo and nothing. Slight cramps two nights ago but that has been it. I know 9dpo is early for symptoms in some women, and I had none with ds. AF is due in 4-5 days.


----------



## cckarting

GL Lacilyn and Kiki, fx you will both get your bfp this month!


----------



## kassiaethne

gr tried again today and still a bfn >.<


----------



## cckarting

and you're still late? Any idea's on O? maybe you O'd later?


----------



## kiki04

Have you been stressed out? Is a long cycle normal for you?


----------



## kassiaethne

No havent been particulary stressed. Usually i had a 31 day period but the last 2 months since i came from brazil they have been 25 days appart. I was pretty sure i oed at that time and we havent bded again since those few days so i dont know! And yes still late and no sign of af. My cervix is also high that i can barely reach it


----------



## cckarting

Hopefully this is it for you kass! fx babes just implanted late and it taking it's time getting your hormones up there!


----------



## jcombs35

Oh Kass. I hope you get a late bfp! I don't wish the confusion I had with the skipped af in June on anyone. It only leaves you devastated. Try to keep your chin up.


----------



## kiki04

jcombs are you doing any symptom spotting yet? Or early testing? Today for me 7dpo... bfn. Naturally. I just couldnt help myself :rofl:


----------



## jcombs35

kiki04 said:


> jcombs are you doing any symptom spotting yet? Or early testing? Today for me 7dpo... bfn. Naturally. I just couldnt help myself :rofl:

Oh, I was just starting to think about poas last night, but I knew it could very easily be a bfn, so I just talked myself out of it. But knowing myself as I do, since the thought has occurred to me, it will now keep popping up in my mind. I will eventually cave!

All the symptoms I have could very easily be approaching af. I have tender breasts, irritability/mood swings, and decreased appetite. I also have creamy cm. I'm going to try to hold out til Monday, but I don't know if I can!


----------



## cckarting

cant wait to see your update!


----------



## kassiaethne

ugh am a little disheartened, I read that traveling can even make you miss a whole period altogether...grr way to mess with me


----------



## kiki04

jcombs35 said:


> kiki04 said:
> 
> 
> jcombs are you doing any symptom spotting yet? Or early testing? Today for me 7dpo... bfn. Naturally. I just couldnt help myself :rofl:
> 
> Oh, I was just starting to think about poas last night, but I knew it could very easily be a bfn, so I just talked myself out of it. But knowing myself as I do, since the thought has occurred to me, it will now keep popping up in my mind. I will eventually cave!
> 
> All the symptoms I have could very easily be approaching af. I have tender breasts, irritability/mood swings, and decreased appetite. I also have creamy cm. I'm going to try to hold out til Monday, but I don't know if I can!Click to expand...

I am BEYOND exhausted... but I normally get tired before and during AF... and even with my bfn this morning :rofl: at 7dpo :rofl: I am still going to POAS tomorrow haha

Shocking hey? :haha:


----------



## cckarting

GL kiki fx you start seeing some lines! oh Kass i hope that's not the case for you!


----------



## kassiaethne

annnnd af is here, late but here :(


----------



## cckarting

so sorry kass! fx you bill get your bfp this month!


----------



## jcombs35

Sorry Kass.


----------



## jcombs35

So bfn at 10dpo. Gonna wait til the 20th and retest. I don't feel like this is it for me though.


----------



## kiki04

Sorry Kass :( 

And jcombs-10dpo is still in the early phases ;)

I got a bfn today as well at 9dpo. I have 2 more tests here so that will get me to 11dpo and I have some coming in the mail that are supposed to be here this week....lol


----------



## jcombs35

I have 3 left myself, so just gonna try to wait and see if AF comes or not. If not, I'll retest. Trying not to drive myself crazy this cycle. lol


----------



## kiki04

Wow good for you!! I am a POAS-A-HOLLIC and have no shame in poas daily until AF shows at this point... which will be by friday or saturday!! :happydance: This 2ww is almost over!!!


----------



## jcombs35

I think probably if I felt more pregnant, I would be worse off. I just don't feel it, and after last month, I'm just trying to stay calm. I'm really expecting AF this cycle. I guess cause my temps were all over the place and I don't trust I really O'ed when my chart says I did.


----------



## cckarting

GL ladies! I have my fx for all of you!


----------



## kiki04

10dpo- :bfn:


----------



## jcombs35

Sorry Kiki, but as you just told me, it's still early!!!!!


----------



## jcombs35

Looks like my temp is starting to drop. Not really disappointed cause I'm not feeling it and was expecting this. My question? I thought looking at the chart, your ovulation day is the day where you have the temp drop followed by a temp spike. I had my drop on the 6th. But ff is saying I o'ed on the 7th?


----------



## kiki04

How long is your LP normally? My chart did the same thing as yours too this month... the day after the dip is when it says I O... I think its because that temp was still in the pre-o range.


----------



## lacilyn

Thinking I am out this month as the :witch: is due tomorrow. Took an answer test yesterday and it was a :bfn: and my cm is slooooowly going back to the dang watery cm. :(


----------



## cckarting

I think the drop is inpending O, some woman O on their dip day and some after?? Sorry ladies i hope af stays away for all of you. Finally home from my appt everything went well. Baby measuring right on target with a hb of 161. Dr found a pocket of fluid or blood in there by the placenta i think, but didn't seem to concerned about it. said it will hopefully resolve itself or it could work it's way down and out and cause more bleeding. He didn't say it would affect the baby and way happy the way it was measuring. scan again in 7 weeks to see if it's re absorbed and gender scan!
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_5448.jpg


----------



## kiki04

Awwww Hi baby!!!! So glad your apt went well!! :hugs: I have heard many stories of the small bleed and it almost always seems to resolve itself :hugs:


----------



## cckarting

I hope so, he didn't seem to concered just warned me i could be some more! getting more excited. i've been kinda been putting off the excitement until i know for sure baby is going to stick!


----------



## kiki04

Well it sounds like a sticky to me! :happydance:


----------



## cckarting

thanks kiki appt in two weeks to hear the hb!


----------



## kiki04

I didnt hear the HB with my daughter til nearly 17 weeks because she kept hiding!! So dont be disappointed if by chance you dont find it right away :hugs:


----------



## cckarting

i think if we don't hear the hb me and my dr would freak and probably do another u/s. with the bleeding i've been having and i have a pocket of fluid below the baby.


----------



## jcombs35

kiki04 said:


> How long is your LP normally? My chart did the same thing as yours too this month... the day after the dip is when it says I O... I think its because that temp was still in the pre-o range.

I don't know how long it is normally because this is the first time I've kept track. This can still be somewhat confusing at times! :wacko:


----------



## jcombs35

cckarting said:


> I think the drop is inpending O, some woman O on their dip day and some after?? Sorry ladies i hope af stays away for all of you. Finally home from my appt everything went well. Baby measuring right on target with a hb of 161. Dr found a pocket of fluid or blood in there by the placenta i think, but didn't seem to concerned about it. said it will hopefully resolve itself or it could work it's way down and out and cause more bleeding. He didn't say it would affect the baby and way happy the way it was measuring. scan again in 7 weeks to see if it's re absorbed and gender scan!
> https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_5448.jpg

:happydance: So glad everything is going well for you!!


----------



## cckarting

it's been quite a roller coaster ride for us over the last month or so. Just hoping baby stays safe and comfy in there.


----------



## kiki04

12 dpo and a :bfn:

:cry:

AF is due sunday


----------



## jcombs35

:hugs: Sorry Kiki. That's why I'm so against early testing. I did it last time and if I hadn't I would have saved myself a lot of heartache. AF is due today for me, but I need to poas, so I'm going to test here in a little bit. But I'm fully expecting a bfn. Just don't feel pregnant.


----------



## kiki04

And your temp dropped back down :(

WTF why can not even stupid fertility meds get us pg :cry:


----------



## jcombs35

kiki04 said:


> And your temp dropped back down :(
> 
> WTF why can not even stupid fertility meds get us pg :cry:

:hugs::cry: I wish I knew what to say to you to make you feel better. But there's nothing I can really say except have faith and hang in there. It will happen!


----------



## jcombs35

Well bfn for me too. Slightly disappointed. Guess I had my hopes up a bit more than I thought.... Well, there's always this cycle!


----------



## kiki04

Im sorry hun :(

:hugs:

Only thing with us... this is our last cycle ttc and we pulled out all the stops. clomid, opk's, timed sex, temping, progesterone blood draw to confirm ovulation, I have been to see my dr and an endocrinologist and nada....


----------



## jcombs35

I'm sorry you're having such a hard time. Try to be patient and find the other things in life to enjoy while you're trying. I know after my last cycle is was a couple weeks before I could focus on anything else, but once I was able to, it really helped me calm down for this cycle. I know nothing I can say right now is going to help. But I'm here to listen!


----------



## cckarting

so sorry ladies! and kiki i didn't have anything until they uped my clomid dose to 150mg before i finally got my bfp. 5 months of clomid and i was surprised i only had 1 bean in there! Your time will come for both of you. like jcombs said have faith and it will all come together! -huggs-


----------



## kiki04

13dpo :bfn:


----------



## cckarting

fx for some better news soon kiki!


----------



## jcombs35

AF was due Thursday and there is still no trace of it. I have had no cramping or anything. The only symptoms I've had that indicate it's coming is usually the week before I get it, I'm ravenous, then the week of it, I have decreased appetite, and also have been gassy as usual, but no actual AF! I really don't think I'm pregnant though. I don't really want to waste a strip.


----------



## cckarting

did they say anything about your cycle being longer due to the chemical? I'm hoping you get a bfp surprise! when are you going to test?


----------



## kiki04

14dpo and another bfn for me :cry: I feel af coming and my temp did drop today. Not a huge plummet and still above coverline but a dip nonetheless and I know what that means.... 14dpo and a temp drop... af is showing up tomorrow is what it means.


----------



## cckarting

sending you baby dust to keep af away! still have fx for you!


----------



## kassiaethne

Awe keeping hope up for you two even if i am out :)


----------



## kiki04

I'm out :cry:


----------



## minuet

hi ladies, is it all right if I join you? I'd love to join a chatty TTC thread!


----------



## cckarting

hi minuet welcome! Sorry af got you kiki sending extra baby dust your way!


----------



## kassiaethne

awe kiki *huggles* oh well at least I have someone to try this round with again eh? and welcome minuet :) always happy to have someone else to moan and groan with ^_^


----------



## minuet

thanks for the welcome ladies :)

I'm (maybe) 12 DPO and impatiently waiting to see what's going to happen. Not totally convinced my chart shows ovulation, but we'll see.

Do you all chart? Or go off OPKs?


----------



## jcombs35

No they never said that this cycle might be longer, but it obviously is! I tested this morning, as according to ff, I am 15 dpo, and by this time a bfp should have shown up, and it was stark raving white negative. I'm pretty sure AF is coming, just a matter of WHEN she is coming....


----------



## cckarting

minuet to me it doesn't look like you O'd but i'm not great at charts! I used charts for a while, but i did do opk's. It's a terrible thing to say but i hope that af comes soon tor you jcomb so you can start a new cycle!


----------



## minuet

cckarting said:


> minuet to me it doesn't look like you O'd but i'm not great at charts! I used charts for a while, but i did do opk's. It's a terrible thing to say but i hope that af comes soon tor you jcomb so you can start a new cycle!

Yes I agree, it doesn't show ovulation yet to me either.


----------



## kiki04

I actually think your body has attempted to ovulated twice but they were failed attempts. I have had charts exactly like yours before and ended up with a 65 day cycle! If your temps stay up NOW I owuld think you O'd on 59/60....


----------



## minuet

kiki04 said:


> I actually think your body has attempted to ovulated twice but they were failed attempts. I have had charts exactly like yours before and ended up with a 65 day cycle! If your temps stay up NOW I owuld think you O'd on 59/60....

Yes that makes sense. I am really hoping they stay up! Ready to finish this cycle already lol.


----------



## kiki04

If it just keeps going you should call your dr to get a prescription for progesterone. You take it for 10 days then stop and it brings on af as that is the same natural rhythm after ov. After ov you produce progesterone which raises your temps and when it stops, your temp drops and AF arrives from the halt of progesterone.


----------



## minuet

kiki04 said:


> If it just keeps going you should call your dr to get a prescription for progesterone. You take it for 10 days then stop and it brings on af as that is the same natural rhythm after ov. After ov you produce progesterone which raises your temps and when it stops, your temp drops and AF arrives from the halt of progesterone.

Yes I've been using progesterone cream for - 10 days - and can definitely feel the progesterone effects. Now that I've stopped I'm impatiently seeing if it'll work to bring on AF. I don't have a doctor yet so I couldn't get progesterone suppositories.


----------



## cckarting

any idea on why your cycles are so long?


----------



## minuet

cckarting said:


> any idea on why your cycles are so long?

they've always been this long and sporadic. Unfortunately when I was young I didn't think it was a big deal, and loved not having to deal with it every month - AF was never kind. 
It was only when I got married that I realized that it'd make it a challenge to have kids. Only by then I'd moved to the US from Canada, and didn't have insurance.
Soo I've yet to get a professional to tell me exactly what is wrong.


btw your picture is beautiful, what a cute lime! :)


----------



## cckarting

thanks! i've heard of some vitamins that are suppose to help "regulate" your cycle? it's called fertilaid, thought it could be something to look into?


----------



## minuet

cckarting said:


> thanks! i've heard of some vitamins that are suppose to help "regulate" your cycle? it's called fertilaid, thought it could be something to look into?

thanks. I tried fertilaid for several months and it didn't help. I'm using vitex right now, and it worked at first, but I have to wait to see if it improves things more. 
These natural herbs take several months to become fully effective.


----------



## cckarting

Have you thought about soy? I don't think you can take soy and vitex together though. I have heard it takes a while for the vitex to work but it is good stuff. Fx you catch your egg!


----------



## kiki04

I used vitex as well but stopped once I started the clomid. And where in Canada are you from?


----------



## minuet

cckarting said:


> Have you thought about soy? I don't think you can take soy and vitex together though. I have heard it takes a while for the vitex to work but it is good stuff. Fx you catch your egg!

 I have thought about it, but want to give vitex a chance for a while first. Soy is supposed to work like clomid which could be all that I need, but it is also "harsher" , that is, works more in depth on the body than vitex so I'm not in a hurry to try it. 



kiki04 said:


> I used vitex as well but stopped once I started the clomid. And where in Canada are you from?

 
How long have you been using the clomid? I'm from Ontario originally :) land of all the lakes and trees.


----------



## kiki04

I just did my first round with my last cycle... clearly unsuccessfully though!

And I am in Manitoba! Howdy neighbour lol


----------



## cckarting

how have your symptoms been since starting clomid? I did 4 or 5 cycles of clomid before i got my bfp and my symptoms weren't bad but i've heard some horror stories lol.


----------



## kiki04

Naaa mine were minor... had a couple moments of hot flashes, and a few small bouts of nausea but really, thats kinda it. Maybe I was a bit extra moody/hormonal but not outrageous I dont think! lol


----------



## cckarting

i had some minor hot flashes and omg did my bb's hurt! then when i got my bfp my bb's didn't hurt at all which i thought was weird because i was on way more clomid that i was on before.


----------



## minuet

kiki04 said:


> I just did my first round with my last cycle... clearly unsuccessfully though!
> 
> And I am in Manitoba! Howdy neighbour lol

I've been to Manitoba a million times, and even lived in southern Manitoba for a while. Brrrr it can get cold on those prairies in the winter!

I'm sorry your first round with clomid was unsuccessful. :S


----------



## TrAndyy

well normal O is around cd 14 but people O early or late. are you going to do opk's this cycle?


----------



## kiki04

Yes it really does get super cold here!! Wouldnt mind relocating but its hard to leave family :(


----------



## jcombs35

So I don't think AF is coming this cycle. Still no trace of her and no symptoms either.


----------



## cckarting

so when's the last time you had a cycle? have you tested? fx for good news!


----------



## minuet

well jcombs, I hope she doesn't come! It looks promising so far, your temp went up after that dip. :)


----------



## jcombs35

She finally came today!! I had quit temping there for a while. I'll start back up after this AF is over. I never thought I was pregnant though. Wish I knew why all of a sudden I'm skipping cycles and having late AF's though.


----------



## cckarting

Hoping your cycle gets back on track this month! Glad you can stArt fresh this month! Fx for you


----------



## jcombs35

Thanks. I got so down with skipping AF's and then this time with the extra long cycle, I just gave up with the temping. I'm feeling like this is a fresh start too. But a little scared about how this cycle will go.


----------



## cckarting

are you going to temp again this cycle??Could the chemical have made your cycle longer?


----------



## jcombs35

Well I missed the bfp, but I was in the shower yesterday and had a miscarriage. I'm not sure the miscarriage actually happened right then, but I passed it in the shower. I don't know what's going on, but I'm starting to get a bit frustrated. My husband came home from the store and found me wrapped in a towel bawling on the floor. Could this be the result of the Mirena?


----------



## cckarting

Wtf! I'm so sorry hun :Huggs: so was it not a chemical then? sounds like your dr missed the mark. Glad to know its all over for sure now, and you can move on to properly ttc again. Are you ringing your dr in the am? :Huggs: again and pray you feel better.


----------



## jcombs35

I don't know. I'm not sure if it was the m/c from August or if it was another one, since AF was so late, and I didn't feel pregnant, so I didn't test much. With all the bleeding I had before, I'm almost positive the one from August passed, although I never saw it. And there's no denying that what I passed yesterday was a fetus, cause I showed my husband and he immediately said, "Another one?"


----------



## cckarting

I've never mc but I thought that early it would reabsorb? I would def call your dr.


----------



## minuet

You don't have to answer this at all, but I'm just curious.... I thought that at just a few weeks pregnant - the time you'd be able to get a bfp - all you'd see if you had a miscarriage was tissue?
Definitely need to get the doctor to test and find why your body is not sustaining a pregnancy.
SO sorry *hug*


----------



## kiki04

Well judging by your chart you had a LP of 15 days which is great! And even a m/c at that point you would see absolutely nothing... as it would just be AF but 15 days is a perfect LP so I honestly think by looking at your chart, it was just a late O and a very possible blood clot with CM mixed in it because a m/c that early would definately not show a fetus of any sort hun :hugs: Sounds like a normal AF to me with a late O... so clomid would definaitely be of help to you as it sounds just like an ovulation issue :hugs:


----------



## jcombs35

I don't know then. VERY confusing, and I hope this means all of this is finally over! If yall are right about not being able to see it, then it was bound to have been from when I was pregnant before, and I never had a chemical. And I think it's safe to say, these doctors around here have no clue what they're doing! I had an u/s for goodness sake! 

TMI warning:

What I passed looked kinda like a liver, and there were two big eye shaped things. It was clearly a fetus. I had a horrible pain in the shower, and doubled over. Then I felt it pass. It was accompanied by lots of blood. What an awful experience. I wouldn't wish it on my worse enemy.


----------



## cckarting

I'm so sorry you have to go through this and all the confusion!


----------



## kassiaethne

Awe im so sorry jcomes :(


----------



## minuet

Thats awful jcombs :(


----------



## jcombs35

It is. Thank you all for the support. You all have given me so much emotional support and knowledge over the last months. For now, I'm just trying to relax and let what will happen happen. Although now I'm not so sure I even want to have a baby in this state full of stupid doctors!


----------



## jcombs35

One good thing now, is the bleeding pretty much stopped yesterday. I hope this means I won't see anymore spotting as well.


----------



## cckarting

ya fx it's over! just remember to relax and you're most fertile now :)


----------



## cckarting

Hey lady, how are things going?


----------



## kiki04

Yes jcombs looks like someone is due to test!!


----------



## cckarting

How are things going Kiki?


----------



## kiki04

I am actually taking a break from ttc right now. I had enough disappoinment with my cycles going all over the place... and guess what... the very first month of not ttc... I just had a textbook 29 day cycle.. wtf?! So I think if I take a break for awhile, my body will destress and then it will happen.. how are you feeling now? Almost half way thats crazy!!


----------



## cckarting

I know exactly what you mean Kiki when I got my bfp I just thought wed never get preg and had a bunch of stuff going on that much and didn't even really think about ttc, but still not preventing and I o'd like a normal person on cd 16 or so, which never happened before. Everything has been pretty uneventful the second Tri I have my gender scan next ties so excited and nervous for that.


----------



## kassiaethne

rawr don't think I forgots bout you guys!!! I just have been doing uber vacations with argentina and then I went to the USA to visit my grandma. 

While there I bought....ovulation kits, those cups thingies, a thermometer to start temping AND some preseed! 

Also right before I left I went to go get a HSG test done, that was not plesant and they had only been able to get fluid to one of my tubes >.> sooooooo that can't be good, we are going to make an appointment with my doctor when I am back in mexico (today just have a flight delay) and then we will see what we can do from there 

this break from TTC was nice but now that I am all armed and ready I am happy to start again and am hopeful with all these new tools I'll get to know my body more and get pregnant all the sooner ^_^

how are you lovely ladies doing?


----------



## kassiaethne

btw jcomes I went back and read your description of what you thought was a miscarriage, you should google up on it because from what you described it just sounded like a thick piece of the uterine lining not a MC. sometimes just happens when you get backed up in thar so you should check it out it may reassure you because when I miscarried at 3 months mine was nothing like that


----------



## cckarting

hey kass! nice to hear from you, glad to hear your having a great time. GL TTC and hope to see you over in the tri's soon!


----------

